# [Sammelthread] Dawn of War II



## D!str(+)yer (19. Februar 2009)

*[Sammelthread] Dawn of War II + Add-ons*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Da der release kurz vor der Tür steht hier mal ein Sammelthread.

Was hier rein soll?


*Tips und Tricks zum Spiel*
*Wenn Ihr in der Kampagne nicht weiterkommt*
*Screenshots*
*Allgemeine Hilfestellung, auch zur Performance*
*Alles was euch auf der Seele liegt*
Die Homepage:
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II

Eine Bekannte deutsche Seite mit vielen Infos:
Dawn of War

Interessante Links:
Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War II setzt auf Steam als Kopierschutz - Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War II, Steam, Kopierschutz, Release, Screenshots
Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War II: Systemvoraussetzungen sind bekannt - Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War II, Echtzeit-Strategie, Systemanforderung, Spiel
Dawn of War II - Screenshots und Grafikvergleiche der Multiplayer-Beta - Dawn of War 2, Beta, Grafik, vergleich
Dawn of War II: 25 CPUs im Benchmark-Test - Dawn of War 2, CPU, Test, AMD, Intel, Phenom, Core 2, Core i7
Gewinnspiel: Dawn-of-War-2-Ausrüstungssets abstauben - Dawn of War 2, Gewinnspiel, PC Games


Die Geschichte um Dawn of War:
Wir befinden uns im 41. Jahrtausend im Subsektor Aurelia, der mehrere Welten am Rande der Galaxis umfasst. Hier steht eine Schlacht epischen Ausmaßes kurz vor dem Ausbruch. Uralte Völker treffen auf diesen Planeten aufeinander, und der Einsatz ist hoch! Sie kämpfen nicht nur um das Land und seine Ressourcen: das Schicksal jedes einzelnen Volkes steht auf dem Spiel!

 Dawn of War II bietet Echtzeit-Strategie vom Feinsten: schnell, actionreich und ungeheuer spannend! Außerdem erweckt es die SciFi-Welt von Warhammer 40.000 wie nie zuvor zum Leben. Stürzen Sie sich in packende Schlachten, während Sie sich durch eine epische Kampagne kämpfen. Messen Sie sich mit Feinden auf dem Schlachtfeld – sowohl in gnadenlosen Nahkämpfen, als auch in Gefechten über große Distanz. Führen Sie Ihre Trupps an und machen Sie aus einfachen Rekruten kampfgestählte Veteranen!

 Dawn of War II wird vom preisgekrönten Studio Relic Entertainment entwickelt und schlägt ein neues Kapitel in der beliebten Echtzeit-Strategie-Serie auf. Darin werden Sie an die brutale Front eines fernen Krieges versetzt, um eine Elite-Einheit zu kommandieren. Ihre Entscheidungen bestimmen das Schicksal der Galaxis!


Kampagne:
In einer fernen Zukunft hat sich das Imperium der Menschheit über die ganze Galaxie ausgebreitet. Aber ihre Tage der Expansion sind lange vorbei. Wo die Menschheit einst kämpfte, um zu erobern, kämpft sie jetzt nur noch ums Überleben. Erbarmungslose und blutdurstige Aliens verwüsten zahllose Welten. Ihre Verteidiger sterben zu Milliarden in endlosen Zermürbungskriegen. Verschlagene Feinde locken sie immer wieder in Hinterhalte und die fortschrittliche Alien-Technologie fordert häufig in nur wenigen Augenblicken Millionen von Leben.

 Aber die größte Bedrohung für das Überleben der Menschheit kommt jetzt von außerhalb der Galaxis.

Einst führte der Imperator die Menschheit in der Schlacht an. Niemand konnte die Armeen aufhalten. Aber das ist lange vorbei. Der Imperator hat sich zur Erde zurückgezogen, um von seinem Goldenen Thron aus zu herrschen. Überall kämpfen die überlasteten Truppen zahllose Kriege. Ständig werden sie von gnadenlosen Aliens angegriffen. Von der Erde erwarten die Streitkräfte keine große Unterstützung mehr, und so scheinen sie die Schlacht ums Überleben der Menschheit zu verlieren. Ihre größte Hoffnung ruht auf den Space Marines. Genetisch veränderte Krieger mit übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten - die Spitze des menschlichen Potenzials.

 Aber die Space Marines sind nur wenige und die Galaxis ist groß. Noch größer allerdings ist die Zahl der Feinde und so ist dies die finsterste Stunde der Menschheit!

*Subsektor Aurelia*
Dieser Sektor umfasst eine Gruppe verschiedener Planeten und befindet sich am Rande des Imperiums der Menschheit. Aus diesem Grenzgebiet stammen die Blood Ravens, ein Orden der Space Marines des Imperators.

Doch nun drängen fremde und unberechenbare Mächte in den Sektor vor, die die Blood Ravens ein für alle Mal zerschlagen wollen. Einzig Captain Davian Thule und eine Handvoll Space Marines können sie noch aufhalten. Gemeinsam führen sie die Rekruten der Blood Ravens bei der Verteidigung der Welten an.

 Und noch ist nicht alles verloren, denn ein weiterer Space Marine greift in den verzweifelten Kampf ein. Frisch zum Kommandanten befördert und bereit, in der dunkelsten Stunde Verantwortung und das Kommando zu übernehmen!

 In der Rolle dieses Space Marines haben Sie die Chance das Schicksal vieler Welten mit einem Sieg zu verändern!

Neue Rassen:
*Die Tyraniden:*
 Vom Rande der Galaxis kommen die Schwarmflotten der Tyraniden - ihr einziges Ziel ist es, jegliches Leben zu verschlingen. Die Tyraniden werden von einer schrecklichen Intelligenz geleitet und existieren nur, um ihren endlosen Appetit an ganzen Welten zu stillen. Schwarmflotten können ganze Systeme leblos zurücklassen. Sie sind zahllos und kennen weder Furcht noch Gnade.

Die alten Rassen Space Marines, Orks und Elder sind natürlich auch wieder mit dabei!


Versionen:
Zur Zeit gibt es nur eine normale Version und eine "Steelbook" Edition.
In der Steelbook Edition sind codes für 2 zusätzliche Waffenpakete.

*Zerstörungs-Ausrüstungs-Set:*

Für Spieler, die schwere Waffen bevorzugen, ist das Zerstörer-Ausrüstungs-Set die richtige Wahl. Es enthält Ausrüstungsgegenstände für Sergeant Avitus und seinen Devastoren-Trupp, darunter die „Rüstung des Zerstörers“, den schweren Bolter „Geißel der Siegesbucht“ und den Raketenwerfer „Unfehlbarer Donnerschlag“. Das Set beinhaltet zusätzlich das Rüstungs-Schema der Novamarines und vier exklusive Metallfarben (Dwarf Bronze, Abyss Blue, Abyss Magenta, Bubonic Brown) für den Army Painter.


*Scharfschützen-Ausrüstungs-Set:*

Das Scharfschützen-Ausrüstungs-Set wird Liebhaber der Tarnung begeistern. Dieses Set rüstet Sergeant Cyrus und seine Scouts mit der „Rüstung der grimmigen Stille“, dem Scharfschützengewehr „Todeshauch des Engels“ und der Schrotflinte „Des Initiaten Lektion der Stärke“ aus. Das Paket enthält zusätzlich das Rüstungs-Schema der Angels of Redemption sowie vier exklusive Metallfarben (Abyss Yellow, Chainmail, Abyss Green, Rotting Flesh).



System Vorraussetzungen:
*Minimum:*


Windows XP mit Service Pack 2 oder Windows Vista mit Service Pack 1
Pentium 4-Prozessor mit 3,2 GHz (Single Core) oder jeder Dual-Core-Prozessor, 1 GB RAM (XP), 1,5 GB RAM (Vista)
128 MB Videokarte (muss Shader-Modell 3 unterstützen!) z. B. Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT/ATI X1600 oder vergleichbar
5,5 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Breitband-Internetverbindung (z. B. DSL) während der Installation und für den Mehrspielermodus über das Internet
*Empfohlen:*

Windows XP mit Service Pack 2 oder Windows Vista mit Service Pack 1
AMD Athlon 64x2 4400+ oder jeder Intel Core 2 Duo-Prozessor, 2 GB RAM (XP und Vista)
256 MB Videokarte (muss Shader-Modell 3 unterstützen!) z. B. Nvidia GeForce 7800 GT/ATI X1900 oder vergleichbar
5,5 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Breitband-Internetverbindung (z. B. DSL) während der Installation und für den Mehrspielermodus über das Internet

Hier noch ein Paar Videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr3Zav7dtD4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIT1vIxxay8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuLbRBhdVQs

Neuigkeiten:


20.2.2009 Wer sein Spiel bei THQ registriert bekommt einen Bonuscode geschenkt für zusätzliche Ausrüstung Frei zu schalten Link
20.2.2009 Erster Tag erstes Update. Es gibt schon ein update das offenbar einen Bug in einer Mission behebt.
23.2.2009 neues update, welches das abstürzen bei bestimmten System mit hoher Qualitätseinstellungen verhindert
5.3.2009 Auf PC Games werden 100mal 2 Ausrüstungssets verlost Link
10.3.2009 Neues update, welches das abstürzen auf machen System verhindern soll und einige Bugfixes in Game
14.4.2009 Neues update mit neuer map und einigen Änderung im gameplay!!
12.5.2009 Neues update bringt mehr Inhalt (neuen Modus und maps)
19.2.2009 Neues update mit kleinen Änderungen 



Offizieler Release:
28.2.2009


Ab morgen gibts dann richtige Spiele Bilder. Amazon hat mir heute bereits eine Versandbestätigung geschickt 



Vielleicht können wir ja hier auch das ein oder andere Match zusammen Spielen!


----------



## msix38 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir den Gameplay Trailer angeschaut und muss sagen: WOW


----------



## Filico (20. Februar 2009)

Grade eben DoW 2 installiert. 

Was ich schon mal sehr gut finde, ist die Möglichkeit, seine Helden mit verschiedene Gegenständen auszurüsten und die Fähigkeiten individuell einzustellen. Das haben se echt was gutes eingebaut. Bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht weit gekommen, erst 1-2 Missionen gespielt. Aber bisher machts einen guten ersten Eindruck. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was noch so tolles kommt.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

also ich fand die beta nicht so pralle hab allerdings auch nciht vile gespielt
denke ich bleibe lieber bei teil1


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Februar 2009)

Zur Feier des Tages bekommt jeder der sich bei THQ mit seinem Game registriert die Bonus Codes zum Zusatzmaterial 

Klick mich



Das Game ist zwar heute bei mir angekommen. Aber ich bekomms zum verrecken nicht installiert 
Der hängt ständig an der gleichen stelle und macht nichts mehr


----------



## EGThunder (20. Februar 2009)

Ich fand die Beta schon erste Sahne und deswegen habe ich mir auch das Spiel gekauft. Die Gefecht sind einfach super schnell und machen richtig Laune.

EG


----------



## Blackfox (20. Februar 2009)

Wieso bekomme ich bei der Installation ne Fehlermeldung.
Fehler bei der Installation
Die installation konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden.
Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.


----------



## DeadApple (21. Februar 2009)

das Game ist so fett und orientiert sich viel mehr an taktik als an massengemetzel

die grafik is klasse

gameplay ist anderst aber viel meht auf die charaktere und figuren orientiert->man ist vom mainstream weg würde ich sagen 

ich kann das spiel nur jeden wärmstens ans Herz nageln


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Februar 2009)

Blackfox schrieb:


> Wieso bekomme ich bei der Installation ne Fehlermeldung.
> Fehler bei der Installation
> Die installation konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden.
> Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.




Das liegt mit Sicherheit an den Steamservern -.-
Die sind scheinbar ziemlich überlastet.
Ich habs zwar diese nacht installiert bekommen, aber wenn der die Updates ziehe soll bekomm ich andauernd die Fehlermeldung " Steamserver überlaset"

Also, immer mal wieder probieren ...


----------



## EGThunder (21. Februar 2009)

Man gut das ich das Game über Steam gekauft habe und es gegen 5:00 Uhr morgens installiert habe. 

Was mich nun ein bisschen stört, ist das es zu wenig Karten gibt.  Dachte echt das da nen paar mehr dabei sind.

EG


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Februar 2009)

Das Spiel ist echt klasse, nur leider habe ich ein kleines Problem 

Ich fliege immer wieder aus dem Spiel mit einer Fehlermeldung, dass irgendwas nicht angezeigt werden konnte.
Jetzt bin ich schon zweimal hintereinander an der selben Stelle rausgeflogen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Februar 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist echt klasse, nur leider habe ich ein kleines Problem
> 
> Ich fliege immer wieder aus dem Spiel mit einer Fehlermeldung, dass irgendwas nicht angezeigt werden konnte.
> Jetzt bin ich schon zweimal hintereinander an der selben Stelle rausgeflogen



Im Einzelspieler?
Hast du das update bereits gezogen?



> *Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II*
> Fixed a bug that caused missions to stop populating. Regular save games should not be affected while previous 'stalled' save games should now continue normally



Ich komme mittlerweile gar nicht mehr ins steam rein. weder online, noch offline 
Ganz toll!


----------



## Blackfox (21. Februar 2009)

also ich bins nochmal .... ich bin etz ein ganzes stück weiter...
Das Spiel ist nun Installiert nachdem ich es über Steam gedownloadet habe doch nun hab ich folgendes Problem.
Ich gehe auf Spielstarten dann kommt die Meldung mit CD-Key das man sich den merken muss.
Nachdem ich auf OK geklickt habe kommt das ganz normale "Starten von Dawn of War..."-blabla und dann öffnet sich ein DOS-Fenster ganz kurz und verschwindet wieder ...

WTF einer ne Ahnung wie ich den fehler nun umgehen kann -.-
quick answers would be nice


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Im Einzelspieler?
> Hast du das update bereits gezogen?
> 
> 
> ...



Klar hat Steam das Update sofort gezogen, nachdem die Server frei waren 
Im Kampagne-Modus... 
Screeni im Anhang...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Februar 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Klar hat Steam das Update sofort gezogen, nachdem die Server frei waren
> Im Kampagne-Modus...
> Screeni im Anhang...




hmm, vielleicht noch ein bug 

Ich würds ja gern selber austesten, aber ich bekomme nicht mehr zu sehen als



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hab ich jetzt seid etwa 14h 

Immerhin konnte ich vorher 2 Missionen offline spielen


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Februar 2009)

Sind die Server entwa so überlastet? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen 

EDIT: Habe jetzt noch eine andere Fehlermeldung bekommen! Das spielen ist nun nicht mehr richtig möglich... Jedesmal stürzt das Spiel ab, wenn ich eine Mission auf Meridian Starte oder schon in einer Mission bin! Das Spiel läuft einfach nicht, wenn ich auf Meridian bin  Jetzt komme ich nicht weiter!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rav (22. Februar 2009)

Habe genau das gleiche Problem wie sectomars. Fliege immer bei der Mission Engelstor raus, nachdem ich zum Torhaus muss.
Brauche dringend Hilfe!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Februar 2009)

Welche Mission isn das?
Kann auch endlich spielen, bin aber noch nicht soweit...
Bin gerad auf dem zweiten Planten mit den Eldern, ich denk mal ihr seid weiter, oder?


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt alle Missionen gespielt außer denen auf Meridian und habe nun 27 Missionen gespielt...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Februar 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt alle Missionen gespielt außer denen auf Meridian und habe nun 27 Missionen gespielt...




Und dann ist schon ende ?


----------



## Rav (23. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe alle bis auf die Mission Engelstor gespielt und danach geht die Story weiter, nur mit neuen Missionen ist nur eine der Hauptmissionen, ohne die kommste nicht weiter!


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Und dann ist schon ende ?



Nein, da ist noch nicht Ende 
Das ist eine deiner drei Hauptziele um gegen die Tyraniden vorzugehen! Was danach kommt weiß ich nicht...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Februar 2009)

wollt schon sagen^^


Ich denk mal das ich heut Abend auch an der stelle bin, mal gucken obs bei mir dann auch nicht weitergeht...
Ich denke mal das das ein Bug im spiel ist


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Februar 2009)

Die Mission "Todesgeflüster" funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, wie die Mission der "Engelsschmiede" 
Ich finde das echt schade, wo mich das Spiel nämlich so in seinem Bann hat xD


----------



## Blackfox (23. Februar 2009)

Push



blackfox schrieb:


> also ich bins nochmal .... Ich bin etz ein ganzes stück weiter...
> Das spiel ist nun installiert nachdem ich es über steam gedownloadet habe doch nun hab ich folgendes problem.
> Ich gehe auf spielstarten dann kommt die meldung mit cd-key das man sich den merken muss.
> Nachdem ich auf ok geklickt habe kommt das ganz normale "starten von dawn of war..."-blabla und dann öffnet sich ein dos-fenster ganz kurz und verschwindet wieder ...
> ...



push


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe keine Ahnung 
Startest du aus Steam oder dem Gameexplorer?


----------



## Blackfox (23. Februar 2009)

Steam UND Gameexplorrer beides mal die gleiche Reaktion
THQ rät alle Prozesse im Hintergrund zu beenden bis auf Explorer und die Systemprozesse auch gemacht gleiche Reaktion


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Februar 2009)

Blackfox schrieb:


> Steam UND Gameexplorrer beides mal die gleiche Reaktion
> THQ rät alle Prozesse im Hintergrund zu beenden bis auf Explorer und die Systemprozesse auch gemacht gleiche Reaktion



Hast es mal deinstalliert und wieder installiert??


----------



## Blackfox (23. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch wohl das erste was man versucht oder? XD


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Februar 2009)

Blackfox schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl das erste was man versucht oder? XD



Wer weiß xD
Das aktuellste Update ist auch drauf nehm ich an?^^


----------



## Blackfox (23. Februar 2009)

Updates werden automatisch runtergezogen


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Februar 2009)

Blackfox schrieb:


> Updates werden automatisch runtergezogen



Hmm hab ich mir schon gedacht... Hast du es mal versucht als Admin laufen zu lassen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Februar 2009)

@blackfox

Welches OS hast du drauf?
Aktuellstes ServicePack? Es muss das aktuellste drauf sein (vista sp1 und xp sp3)


----------



## Rav (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ne Lösung für die Engelstormission gefunden. Man muss für diese Mission nur die Grafikeinstellungen auf mittel Stellen, dann läufts.


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Februar 2009)

Rav schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Lösung für die Engelstormission gefunden. Man muss für diese Mission nur die Grafikeinstellungen auf mittel Stellen, dann läufts.



Wieso läuft es denn dann??^^


----------



## Blackfox (23. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @blackfox
> 
> Welches OS hast du drauf?
> Aktuellstes ServicePack? Es muss das aktuellste drauf sein (vista sp1 und xp sp3)



mom ich habe XP SP2 und DAS wird doch nur verlang


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Februar 2009)

Blackfox schrieb:


> mom ich habe XP SP2 und DAS wird doch nur verlang



Dann mach doch mal die SP3 drauf...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Februar 2009)

Gestern Abend gabs noch ein update, damit sollten eure Probleme bei den Missionen erledigt sein!

 Update:


Spoiler



Improved memory heap management to reduce 'out-of-memory' crashes that were  plaguing certain systems, including 32-Bit Vista on High and Ultra settings.  Often reported as 'error 183 failed to create to create dump'


----------



## Blackfox (24. Februar 2009)

ich hab nun auch SP3 druf aber funkt immer noch ner -.-


----------



## Speichman (24. Februar 2009)

hallo erstmal,

als begeisterter warhammer spieler auf der einen und mit einem defizit ausgestattet was hard- und softwarekenntnis auf der anderen seite angeht stehe ich im bezug auf dow2 vor einem echten problem......
zum einen hab ich nicht die leiseste ahnung wie ich im offline-modus spielen kann. 
zum anderen habe ich irgendwann auch mal vor das spiel im netz gegen andere zu spielen und habe mir zu diesem zweck einen "gamesforwindows-live"-account zugelegt. wenn ich jetzt das spiel starte, werde ich bei jeder aktion die ich starten will und die über den startbildschirm hinaus geht dazu aufgefordert meine live id + passwort einzugeben. das mache ich dann auch aber dann kommt die meldung dass der live-service entweder nicht verfügbar ist oder mit meinen heimnetzwerkegräten oder der firewall irgendwas nicht stimmt.
ein klick auf den "netzwerkstatus" sagt mir dann, dass die internet-ip, das pc-konto und upnp nicht angemeldet seien.....
wenn ihr mir helfen könntet wäre ich sehr dankbar!

mfg
Speichman


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Februar 2009)

Blackfox schrieb:


> ich hab nun auch SP3 druf aber funkt immer noch ner -.-



Dann würde ich mich an deiner stelle mal an den THQ support wenden!
Am besten schickst du einen Auszug aus dem dxdiag mit!



Speichman schrieb:


> hallo erstmal,
> 
> als begeisterter warhammer spieler auf der einen und mit einem defizit ausgestattet was hard- und softwarekenntnis auf der anderen seite angeht stehe ich im bezug auf dow2 vor einem echten problem......
> zum einen hab ich nicht die leiseste ahnung wie ich im offline-modus spielen kann.
> ...




Ein paar mehr Informationen wären hilfreich. Welches OS benutzt du? aktuellste Updates? Hast du eine Firewall? Gehst du über einen Router mit Firewall ins Internet?

Allgemein kannst du offline spielen ganz einfach vom netz getrennt steam einfach im offline Modus starten und bei Windows games for live einen extra offline account anlegen.


----------



## 30sectomars (24. Februar 2009)

Wie geht denn das mit dem Offlineaccount?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Februar 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Wie geht denn das mit dem Offlineaccount?




Meinst du bei Windows Games for live?
Das machst du am besten einfach wenn der Rechner vom netz getrennt ist. Das kansst du ja "Pos1" drücken um in das Menu zu kommen. Dann bleibt dir eigentlich nicht anderes übrig als einen offline account an zu legen 

Aber aufpassen! Die Spielstände sind an den account gebunden. Heißt das die "online" spielstände nicht mit dem offline account verfügbar sind!


----------



## 30sectomars (24. Februar 2009)

Danke dir für die Antwort


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin jetzt fast durch 

ich kann schon die letzte Mission spielen...
Da sind nur noch ein paar Optionale Missionen...

Man, jetzt wo mich das spiel so richtig in seinen Bann gezogen hat


----------



## 30sectomars (25. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt fast durch
> 
> ich kann schon die letzte Mission spielen...
> Da sind nur noch ein paar Optionale Missionen...
> ...



Geht mir auch so 
Aber ich schaffe es irgendwie nicht die Mission gegen den Eldar Avatar zu gewinnen


----------



## MadMax33309 (26. Februar 2009)

Bin schon durch seit ein paar tage XD aber kann einer von euch (jedenfall die es auch durch haben) mir erklären warum man so geile Items in der letzte mission bekommt wenn man eh nicht mehr weiter spielen kann? 
Das regt mich irgenwie auf XD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Februar 2009)

MadMax33309 schrieb:


> Bin schon durch seit ein paar tage XD aber kann einer von euch (jedenfall die es auch durch haben) mir erklären warum man so geile Items in der letzte mission bekommt wenn man eh nicht mehr weiter spielen kann?
> Das regt mich irgenwie auf XD




Kann man nicht mit seinem General im Multiplayer Spielen?
Oder vielleicht für eine Erweiterung !? *träum*


----------



## Blackfox (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich wollte mch nochmals melden hatte doch systemprobleme bei DAW2 naja jedenfalls habe ich nun einen komplett neuen rechner und nun läufts auch ka warum aber egal denke mal WindoFs habe ich zu zugemüllt gehabt.


----------



## MadMax33309 (26. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kann man nicht mit seinem General im Multiplayer Spielen?
> Oder vielleicht für eine Erweiterung !? *träum*


 
Die idee mit der Erweiterung hatte ich auch weil den Spielstand kann man noch laden (hat aber nur wenig sinn XD) aber das mit dem MP geht leider nicht jedenfall hab ich da noch nix gefunden^^


----------



## 30sectomars (27. Februar 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich noch mehr als nur 3 Terminatorenrüstungen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Februar 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch mehr als nur 3 Terminatorenrüstungen?




Wozu denn 
Kommandant +2trupps in der Termi Rüstung und den Cybot.
Das Rockt 

Ich hab heute gehört das man mit seinen Trupps auch online spielen kann , hat wer ne Ahnung wie das geht?


----------



## der Jo (27. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wozu denn
> Kommandant +2trupps in der Termi Rüstung und den Cybot.
> Das Rockt
> 
> Ich hab heute gehört das man mit seinen Trupps auch online spielen kann , hat wer ne Ahnung wie das geht?



Wäre mir neu, lediglich im Kampagnen-Coop wird das gehen.

Im MP kann man sich aber auch "unique" Sachen verdienen. Für 6 Siege mit Ork gibt es z.b. schönere Moscha-Rüstungen (nur als Beispiel)

Die unique sieht man, aber sie haben keinerlei Auswirkungen, außer das er Gegner dumm gucken wird wenn deine ganze Armee in Goldenen Rüstungen dasteht ^^


----------



## 30sectomars (27. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wozu denn
> Kommandant +2trupps in der Termi Rüstung und den Cybot.
> Das Rockt
> 
> Ich hab heute gehört das man mit seinen Trupps auch online spielen kann , hat wer ne Ahnung wie das geht?



Ich mag den Cybot nicht 

Kommandant, Space Marine, Devastoren & Sturmtrupp 

Mein Sturmtrupp macht als Terminator 1089 Nahkampfschaden! Kann dein Cybot da mithalten? Ich möchte nun mal alle meine Trupps als Terminator sehen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Februar 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Ich mag den Cybot nicht
> 
> Kommandant, Space Marine, Devastoren & Sturmtrupp
> 
> Mein Sturmtrupp macht als Terminator 1089 Nahkampfschaden! Kann dein Cybot da mithalten? Ich möchte nun mal alle meine Trupps als Terminator sehen




Ja, kann ich mithalten


----------



## 30sectomars (27. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich mithalten



Ich habe noch keine einzige cybotwaffe gefunden xD Liegt vlt daran, dass ich den nur einmal eingesetzt habe 
Wieso hast du eigentlich so viele Waffen? "Verkaufst" du deine Waffen nicht?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Februar 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine einzige cybotwaffe gefunden xD Liegt vlt daran, dass ich den nur einmal eingesetzt habe
> Wieso hast du eigentlich so viele Waffen? "Verkaufst" du deine Waffen nicht?




Ich glaub Cybot Waffen bekommste echt nur wenn man den einsetzt...

Doch ich verkauf die schon. Weißte wie viele ich sonst hätte 
Aber wieso sollte ich die jetzt noch verkaufen, wenn eh alle Trubs level 20 sind. Dann geht die Erfahrung ja ins leere ...


----------



## Filico (27. Februar 2009)

Mein derzeit favorisierter Trupp:
Kommandant, Cyrus, Cybot und Devastoren

Der Sturmtrupp hat aber auch gute Dienste geleistet. Einfach in nen Tyraniden-Mob reinspringen und alle fallen um 
Zur Zeit muss ich aber erst mal den Cybot hochleveln, um die vorhandenen Ausrüstungen verwenden zu können.

Ich spiele übrigens auf sehr schwerz (was sonst ) und kriege selten einen Trupp ohne Wiederbelebung durch eine Mission. Dafür ist meine Wildheit extrem hoch 

Geht dis echt nur bis Level 20 hoch?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Februar 2009)

Filico schrieb:


> Geht dis echt nur bis Level 20 hoch?




Ja bei 20 ist schicht im Schacht


----------



## 30sectomars (27. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ja bei 20 ist schicht im Schacht



Wie hast du denn deine einzelnen Trupps so ausgestattet? Bei was für einem Tag bist du?


----------



## Dr@gon18 (28. Februar 2009)

ich hätte da mal ne frage.. wie ich gerade rausgefunden hab lässt sich Kantenglättung nur über das Spiel aktivieren. im CCC muss man auf "Anwendung entscheidet" stellen. nur dann funktioniert es!! wenn man im CCC manuell einstellt und in den optionen im spiel sind die kanten deutlich gezackt!!

jetzt meine frage: ist das mit AF genauso!?? weil des is bissl schwierig des auf die schnelle rauszufinden..


----------



## 30sectomars (28. Februar 2009)

Kann mir mal einer erklären, wie das mit dem Bonuscode gehen soll? Ich checks grad nicht :O


----------



## Filico (28. Februar 2009)

GfW Live Client starten -> Marktplatz -> Code einlösen


----------



## 30sectomars (28. Februar 2009)

Filico schrieb:


> GfW Live Client starten -> Marktplatz -> Code einlösen



Muss ich den Client vorher installieren, oder ist der schon auf meinem PC?

//EDIT: Habs gefunden >.<
Aber wie kann ich jetzt die Ausrüstungsgegenstände im Spiel benutzen? Da ist nichts zum Auswählen in meiner Kampagne


----------



## MadMax33309 (28. Februar 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Muss ich den Client vorher installieren, oder ist der schon auf meinem PC?
> 
> //EDIT: Habs gefunden >.<
> Aber wie kann ich jetzt die Ausrüstungsgegenstände im Spiel benutzen? Da ist nichts zum Auswählen in meiner Kampagne



Die findes du in Missionen XD Musste auch erst mal nach gucken aber nach ein paar Missionen hatte ich schon eine paar items^^


----------



## 30sectomars (28. Februar 2009)

Also die von dem Bonuscode bekommt man nur, wenn man eine neue Kampagne startet 
Das ist aber auch gut so, denn das sind nur Gegenstände von Lvl 2 bis Lvl 7! Also nichts gescheites für mich, aber gut, wenn man eine neue Kampagne anfängt :p


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Februar 2009)

Dr@gon18 schrieb:


> ich hätte da mal ne frage.. wie ich gerade rausgefunden hab lässt sich Kantenglättung nur über das Spiel aktivieren. im CCC muss man auf "Anwendung entscheidet" stellen. nur dann funktioniert es!! wenn man im CCC manuell einstellt und in den optionen im spiel sind die kanten deutlich gezackt!!
> 
> jetzt meine frage: ist das mit AF genauso!?? weil des is bissl schwierig des auf die schnelle rauszufinden..




Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz worauf du hinaus willst 

Meinst du die Frage so, ob die Einstellung "Anwendung entscheidet" bei AF auch schöner ist als Manuel ein zu stellen!?

Wen ja, dann würd ich das einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MadMax33309 (1. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Also die von dem Bonuscode bekommt man nur, wenn man eine neue Kampagne startet
> Das ist aber auch gut so, denn das sind nur Gegenstände von Lvl 2 bis Lvl 7! Also nichts gescheites für mich, aber gut, wenn man eine neue Kampagne anfängt :p


Wenn du schon alle Missionen hast muss du neu anfangen^^ aber wenn noch ein paar da sind kannst du mit ein bischen glück auch dort die items finden^^


----------



## 30sectomars (1. März 2009)

MadMax33309 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon alle Missionen hast muss du neu anfangen^^ aber wenn noch ein paar da sind kannst du mit ein bischen glück auch dort die items finden^^



Bringt mir ja nichts bei den schwachen Teilen :p
Oder sind die dann stärker?


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2009)

uhhhi ich denke nachdem ich den ersten Post studiert habe..habe ich ein neues Spiel gefunden...mal gucken wenn ich es kaufe.bestimmt dann nächste Woche..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. März 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder die sich so im laufe der Zeit angesammelt haben 
Überwiegend aus den Videos, die ich echt Hammer finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMax33309 (1. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Bringt mir ja nichts bei den schwachen Teilen :p
> Oder sind die dann stärker?


Das weiß ich nicht muss du halt mal gucken XD


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> uhhhi ich denke nachdem ich den ersten Post studiert habe..habe ich ein neues Spiel gefunden...mal gucken wenn ich es kaufe.bestimmt dann nächste Woche..


ach egal habe es grade über Steam bestellt...mal gucken bis jetzt installiert sich steam noch...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ach egal habe es grade über Steam bestellt...mal gucken bis jetzt installiert sich steam noch...




 Konntest nicht abwarten^^

Aber gute Endscheidung 
Und fang den Single Player nicht an, wenn du was vor hast, der ist sehr fesselnd 

//edit
und gratz zum Bios-Overclocker


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2009)

ok ich werde heute noch nicht anfangen, muss heute eigentlich lernen morgen habe ich eine Prüfung.ich zu mir selbst: du musst lernen..

bin jetzt bei 80% 1,5mbit sei dank..bin schon ganz aufgeregt..

huch ja ab 2500 ist man ja Biosoverclocker! danke dir..


----------



## 30sectomars (1. März 2009)

Willkommen im Bunde 
Das Spiel ist einfach nur geil^^

hgw zum Bios-Overclocker


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2009)

habe schon meine ersten drei Missionen gemacht..dann ist der PC abgestürzt..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe schon meine ersten drei Missionen gemacht..dann ist der PC abgestürzt..




Du wolltest doch heute nicht spielen 
Das ist ein Zeichen das du lernen sollst 

Wenn das Problem bei DoW liegt, dann stell mal die Grafik Details runter.
Das Problem damit sollte zwar gefixed sein, bei mir ist es vorgestern aber auch mal deswegen abgestürzt ...


----------



## 30sectomars (1. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch heute nicht spielen
> Das ist ein Zeichen das du lernen sollst
> 
> Wenn das Problem bei DoW liegt, dann stell mal die Grafik Details runter.
> Das Problem damit sollte zwar gefixed sein, bei mir ist es vorgestern aber auch mal deswegen abgestürzt ...



Also nach dem letztem Update lief es bei mir auf Ultra wieder stabil! Nur als ich heute Morgen gespielt habe und den PC wärend dem Spiel 2h stehen lassen habe, ist er mir diekt nach einer Mission abgestürzt 
Das Spiel hat wohl leider noch ein par Bugs...


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2009)

******* habe wieder ne Mission gespielt...wird das Update automatisch geladen..ist Steam so klug oder muss ich etwa denken?
mal was anderes kann man die Kamera irgendwie drehen?..mit welcher Tastenkombi mache ich es..
Edit es geht mit alt- habe die Bedienungsanleitung geladen..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. März 2009)

Bei steam wird das update automatisch geladen.
Aber du siehst auch im Hauptmenü Die aktuelle Versionsnummer. Das sollte jetzt 1.1.0.0 sein


----------



## rainbowsix007 (1. März 2009)

is dow eigetnlich vut oder uncut oder sind alle versionnen uncut


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. März 2009)

Ich wüsste nicht was da geschnitten sein sollte?!

Die Version ist ab 16Jahre. Also keine "übermäßige Gewalt"^^


----------



## 30sectomars (1. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ******* habe wieder ne Mission gespielt...wird das Update automatisch geladen..ist Steam so klug oder muss ich etwa denken?
> mal was anderes kann man die Kamera irgendwie drehen?..mit welcher Tastenkombi mache ich es..
> Edit es geht mit alt- habe die Bedienungsanleitung geladen..



Steam sollte so schlau sein 
Das lesen der Infos am rechten Bildschirmrand gibt auch aufschluss 


Was soll denn bei einem Strategiespiel uncut sein?^^


----------



## Gast3737 (2. März 2009)

danke für Info's...ich muss nochmals den 1. Post loben..nur deshalb habe ich das Spiel gekauft!

Wie heisst eigentlich eurer Sergent? meiner heisst Cross...

Spielt ihr das Spiel auch mit Games For windows Live? habe schon die ersten Erfolge bekommen...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. März 2009)

Danke für das Lob 

Du meinst wie unsere Kommandanten heißen !? Weil Sergents sind die Anführer der einzelnen Truppen.

Mein Kommandant heißt "Dissi" xD


Also ich spiele mit Games For live, ich hab aber noch nicht ganz verstanden wozu die punkte da gut sind. Hab da jetzt ~400Pkt und zwischendurch immer mal wieder die Einblendung das ich irgendeine Herausforderung geschafft hab, aber was ich davon hab, weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## Gast3737 (2. März 2009)

ich dachte immer wenn man viele Erfolge hat, kann man damit Boni runterladen. Glaube aber das ist nicht so..Ja mein Kommandant heisst Cross..weil er am Anfang noch Sergent war


----------



## 30sectomars (2. März 2009)

Mein erster heißt Angelos und mein zweiter Ckrius


----------



## Filico (3. März 2009)

Ich bin jetzt schon bei Tag 42 und hab bereits 25 Einsätze hinter mir. Hab langsam das Gefühl, das ich dem Ende immer näher komme. 

Wann war denn bei euch Schluss?


----------



## Sadu (3. März 2009)

ich hatte nach 30tagen die kamagne abgeschlossen, leider bringt der terminator armor nur nachteile...


----------



## 30sectomars (3. März 2009)

Sadu schrieb:


> ich hatte nach 30tagen die kamagne abgeschlossen, leider bringt der terminator armor nur nachteile...



Ich bin jetzt bei Tag 33 und habe ca 27 Einsätze gefahren. Den letzten Einsatz sehe ich schon seid einer Weile 

Die Terminatorenrüstung bringt mir nur Vorteile


----------



## Gast3737 (3. März 2009)

Filico schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt schon bei Tag 42 und hab bereits 25 Einsätze hinter mir.[..]


das gibt mir Hoffnung auf weitere Viele Spielestunden..bin grade erst bei Tag 18. und meine Marines sind auf lv. 11 bis auf meinen Scharfschützen der dimpelt bei lv. 8 rum...kommt nur selten zum Einsatz da die Aliens viel Ballerpower brauchen..
habe mir gestern zwei mal einen Sondereinsatz verdient. Kann es sein das diese Einsätze nicht sofort freigeschaltet sind?
@Filico & Sado wie heissen eure Kommandanten?
@D!str(+)yer das Update hat funktioniert! gestern konnte ich bei 1680*1050 und Ultra flüssig und ohne Abstürze spielen


----------



## Filico (3. März 2009)

Mein Kommandant heißt Leviathan.

Ich spiele zwar auf höchster Stufe, aber ich musste fast jede Mission noch mal wiederholen, weil meine Trupps frühzeitig gestorben sind. Die Verteidigungsmissionen find ich da echt extreme schwer. Ma hat keine Zeit sich ne Minute auszuruhen, während man bei den anderen Missionen sich noch mal überlegen kann, was man als nächstes macht.


----------



## 30sectomars (3. März 2009)

Die Sondereinsätze kommen Sofort 
Auf was für einer Schwierigkeit spielt ihr?


----------



## Gast3737 (3. März 2009)

spiele in normal...habe vorher nie Strategie so ausgiebig gezockt..


----------



## 30sectomars (3. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> spiele in normal...habe vorher nie Strategie so ausgiebig gezockt..



Ich habe es einmal schnell in leicht gezockt und spiele jetzt auch auf "normal"


----------



## Wire_Damage (3. März 2009)

Natürlich auf Primarch eine Handgranate und der Trupp is tot selbst mit Terminatoren Rüstung...
Keine Gnade im Aurelius Sektor 
Captain Thule finde ich Nutzlos ich nehm lieber Cyres mit und werfe eine Bombe
und dann Unterdrückungsfeuer hinterher --> Ziel kommt nicht weg --> Ziel eliminiert


----------



## 30sectomars (3. März 2009)

Wire_Damage schrieb:


> Natürlich auf Primarch eine Handgranate und der Trupp is tot selbst mit Terminatoren Rüstung...
> Keine Gnade im Aurelius Sektor
> Captain Thule finde ich Nutzlos ich nehm lieber Cyres mit und werfe eine Bombe
> und dann Unterdrückungsfeuer hinterher --> Ziel kommt nicht weg --> Ziel eliminiert



Ich finde den Cybot mitlerweile sehr brauchbar  Aber mein Sturmtrupp ist mir immer noch lieber 
Mit Cyrus kann ich nichts anfangen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe mir gestern zwei mal einen Sondereinsatz verdient. Kann es sein das diese Einsätze nicht sofort freigeschaltet sind?
> @Filico & Sado wie heissen eure Kommandanten?
> @D!str(+)yer das Update hat funktioniert! gestern konnte ich bei 1680*1050 und Ultra flüssig und ohne Abstürze spielen



Bei mir werden die Zusatzemissionen auch erst später Freigeschaltet. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, immer am Anfang eines neuen Tages.



30sectomars schrieb:


> Ich finde den Cybot mitlerweile sehr brauchbar  Aber mein Sturmtrupp ist mir immer noch lieber
> Mit Cyrus kann ich nichts anfangen




Ich hab doch gesagt der Cybot rockt


----------



## 30sectomars (3. März 2009)

Wenn ihr eine Mission abschließt und eine oder zwei Zusatzmissionen bekommt, steht links in eurem Verlauf, dass ihr die bekommt und der alte Tag ist noch nicht rum! Also bekommt ihr diese Missionen quasi sofort. Wenn ihr zwei Einsätze bekommt steht da links, dass ihr noch zwei Einsätze habt...


----------



## Filico (3. März 2009)

> ich nehm lieber Cyres mit und werfe eine Bombe


Noch besser ist Cyrus als Sniper. Der pustet jeder Gegner mit einem "Hochenergetischen Schuss" weg, außer natürlich die größeren gepanzerten Einheiten. Dazu noch Granaten werfen ohne entdeckt zu werden.

Jeder Trupp hat da seine Vorzüge. Da hät ich echt noch mal Lust, die Kampagne noch mal zu spielen, dann aber mit anderen Einheiten.

Was mich übrigens am Cybot stört, ist, dass er total langsam ist und dass er nur eine Waffe tragen kann. Hat man die Sturmkanone für die Distanz, ist alles noch ok. Manchmal steht der auch einfach bloß blöd da und macht einfach nichts anstatt zu schießen oder in den Nahkampf zu gehen. Und für den Nahkampf direkt gibts ja noch die Cybotklauen, nur bis der die Gegner erreicht und sind die Hälfte der HP dahin. Am besten wäre echt, wenn er 2 Waffen tragen könnte.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. März 2009)

ich mag den Cybot und Cyrus..sind für mich schon die Arschretter gewesen..mit Cyrus z.B. eine Bombe platzieren und im richtigen Augenblick zünden..hat viele Vorteile. Der Cybot ist seit ich ihn habe nur einmal gelevelt..aber für den Nahkampf ist er gut, in Kombi mit meinen Kommandant der 402 Schaden im Nahkampf hat..dazu noch Avitos und seine Freunde(Avitos mit Raketenwerfer) und Sturmtrupp/Taktische Soldaten helfen aus Distanz..ganz gut..

Edit: wie heisst eigentlich die letzte Mission? nicht dass ich aussversehen durchspiele will noch die Nebenaufgaben machen..meine Marines sind noch nicht hoch genug gelev.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. März 2009)

Gewinnspiel: Dawn-of-War-2-Ausrüstungssets abstauben - Dawn of War 2, Gewinnspiel, PC Games

Hier aktuell ein Gewinnspiel von PC Games.

Zu Gewinnen gibt es 2 Aurüstungssets 

(die fragen sind nicht schwer xD)



> *Danke für Ihre Teilnahme! Sie haben 5 von 5 Fragen richtig beantwortet.*                                                                                                                                                                                            Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben alle Fragen richtig beantworten und die Chance auf eines der Ausrüstungssets!


----------



## Gast3737 (5. März 2009)

habe keine Lust mich bei PC-Games zu registrieren, werde dort eh nicht abhängen...
wie heisst die Letzte Mission? habt ihr vor der letzten mission noch schön gelev.?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. März 2009)

Ich bin da auch nur angemeldet für Gewinnspiele ^^
Hab da nicht einen Post verfasst...

Die letzte Mission heißt "Das letzte Gefecht" 
Ich kann die Mission schon ne ganze weile sehen. Habs se aber noch nicht gespielt, weil noch so viele Optionale da sind^^
Wenn du alle Missionen spielst, hast du auf jeden Fall schon vorher level 20 mit allen Einheiten


----------



## 30sectomars (5. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch nur angemeldet für Gewinnspiele ^^
> Hab da nicht einen Post verfasst...
> 
> Die letzte Mission heißt "Das letzte Gefecht"
> ...



Dito, geht mir genauso 
Ich zock eigentlich nur noch aus spaß die ganzen optionalen Missionen!
Ich habe auch 5/5 richtig 
Weiß einer was in diesen Ausrüstungsset's eigentlich enthalten ist?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. März 2009)

Es soll das " Speerspitzen-Ausrüstungssetz" sein. Aber was drin ist


----------



## 30sectomars (5. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es soll das " Speerspitzen-Ausrüstungssetz" sein. Aber was drin ist



So weit bin ich auch, habe aber nichts weiteres gefunden 

Vielleicht ein E-Speer für den Kommandanten xD


----------



## DesmondHume (6. März 2009)

Tjo, mein DoWII startet nicht mehr


----------



## 30sectomars (6. März 2009)

DesmondHume schrieb:


> Tjo, mein DoWII startet nicht mehr



Hast du irgendwas verändert?


----------



## Spikos (8. März 2009)

Meins schmiert auch mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, seitdem ich auf die deutsche Version umpatchen wollte (hab dann wieder auf Englisch gestellt, seitdem startet es nichtmehr!). Vervollständige grad den Deutschpatch, hoffe dass es dann wieder läuft . Hab nichtmal die erste Mission zuende gespielt weil ich das Spiel erst seit gestern mein Eigen nennen kann...


----------



## 30sectomars (8. März 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Meins schmiert auch mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, seitdem ich auf die deutsche Version umpatchen wollte (hab dann wieder auf Englisch gestellt, seitdem startet es nichtmehr!). Vervollständige grad den Deutschpatch, hoffe dass es dann wieder läuft . Hab nichtmal die erste Mission zuende gespielt weil ich das Spiel erst seit gestern mein Eigen nennen kann...



Wieso hast du denn ein englisches Spiel?
Bekommst du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## Spikos (8. März 2009)

Weil mein Steamaccount auf Englisch eingestellt war, ist besser für das Counterstriketechnische . DoWII ist mein erstes Steamgame seit CS...
Fehlermeldung kommt nur sowas wie "Das Spiel konnte nicht gestartet werden" und dann kann man den Fehlerbericht irgendwohin schicken... ich berichte später mal obs geklappt hat mit dem deutschen Patch, das dauert noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. März 2009)

Du kannst auch für einzelne Games die Sprache ändern.
Hast du das mal probiert?
Steam auf englisch lassen und und nur DoW auf deutsch ändern?

Dafür musst du Rechtsklick auf DoW in deiner Gameliste - Optionen und da muss das irgendwo stehen.

Das hab ich mit CSS gemacht. Also alles deutsch, nur CSS auf englisch.


----------



## Spikos (8. März 2009)

Genau das hab ich vorhin gemacht - jetzt läd Steam erstmal die deutschen Sprachdateien runter, wie es aussieht !

Edit: Läuft wieder, jetzt auch auf Deutsch!


----------



## 30sectomars (8. März 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich vorhin gemacht - jetzt läd Steam erstmal die deutschen Sprachdateien runter, wie es aussieht !
> 
> Edit: Läuft wieder, jetzt auch auf Deutsch!



Super


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. März 2009)

Schön schön 

Hast du jetzt in den Optionen vom game die Sprache geändert, oder?


----------



## Spikos (8. März 2009)

Richtig! Dauert halt nur n bisschen mit den Sprachdateien .
Bin jetzt gerade auf Meridian angekommen und finde das Game bis dato spitze! Nur dass man immer so hochlvlige Items bekommt finde ich etwas komisch (immer 2-3 Missionen warten zu müssen bis man die nächste Rüstung/das nächste Schwert etc. tragen kann ist fies  )! Wie ist der Multiplayer so? Werd mich da wohl erst später dranwagen, weil mir noch ein bisschen die Taktik fehlt. Gibts hier schon welche die erfolgreich gegen andere gamen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. März 2009)

Ja, das ist am Anfang echt bisl blöd das man fast nur Gegenstände findet die man noch nicht tragen kann 

Aber dafür gehts dann richtig ab. wenn man die tragen kann^^

Den Multiplayer hab ich nur mal ganz kurz angetestet.
Bin leider nicht so überzeugt davon 
Das dauert viel zu lange bis man sich vernünftig ausgerüstet hat.
Ich werde die tage mal mit nem Kollegen den Koop Modus testen, mal gespannt wie das rockt^^


----------



## 30sectomars (9. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist am Anfang echt bisl blöd das man fast nur Gegenstände findet die man noch nicht tragen kann
> 
> Aber dafür gehts dann richtig ab. wenn man die tragen kann^^
> 
> ...



Geht der Koop eigentlich nur über LAN oder auch über das Internet?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Geht der Koop eigentlich nur über LAN oder auch über das Internet?



Das geht soweit ich gesehen hab nur im LAN. Konnte noch nicht sehen wie das im Internet geht....

Aber im Notfall halt Hamachi an, dann gehts auch im www


----------



## non_believer (10. März 2009)

Kann man eigentlich seinen Key bei Steam wieder löschen lassen?

Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich das Spiel gekauft und installiert, muss aber 9 Stunden (kein Scherz!!!) warten bis sich das Spiel geupdatet hat weil er extrem langsames Inet hat. Nun will er es mir verkaufen. Ich kann das Spiel bei mir zwar installieren, aber nicht starten weil der Key ja schon mal vergeben wurde. Steam bricht dann die Installation mit der Fehlermeldung "Invalid Key blabla" bzw. "Doppelter Key" ab.

Weiß dazu jemand möglicherweise eine Lösung?


----------



## 30sectomars (10. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das geht soweit ich gesehen hab nur im LAN. Konnte noch nicht sehen wie das im Internet geht....
> 
> Aber im Notfall halt Hamachi an, dann gehts auch im www



Hama... was?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. März 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich seinen Key bei Steam wieder löschen lassen?
> 
> Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich das Spiel gekauft und installiert, muss aber 9 Stunden (kein Scherz!!!) warten bis sich das Spiel geupdatet hat weil er extrem langsames Inet hat. Nun will er es mir verkaufen. Ich kann das Spiel bei mir zwar installieren, aber nicht starten weil der Key ja schon mal vergeben wurde. Steam bricht dann die Installation mit der Fehlermeldung "Invalid Key blabla" bzw. "Doppelter Key" ab.
> 
> Weiß dazu jemand möglicherweise eine Lösung?



Also wenn dein Kollege nur DoW in seinem Steam Account hat, kann er dir ja einfach den Account überlassen.

Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal den Steam Support anschreiben.

Hier steht das man ein Digitalfoto von dem key schicken soll.



> A scan or digital photo of the CD Key
> Any Steam account usernames you may have used
> Any contact e-mail addresses you may have used


Das ist aber eigentlich für den Fall das man seinen Login nicht mehr weiß, wenn ich das richtig verstehe...



//edit



30sectomars schrieb:


> Hama... was?



Hamachi.
Das ist ein Programm mit dem man ein LAN über das WWW emulieren kann.
Dadurch kannst du zocken wie im Lan, oder auch auf andere Rechner zu greifen, als wärst du in einem normal Netzwerk. Aber halt übers internet. 

Klick


----------



## 30sectomars (10. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hamachi.
> Das ist ein Programm mit dem man ein LAN über das WWW emulieren kann.
> Dadurch kannst du zocken wie im Lan, oder auch auf andere Rechner zu greifen, als wärst du in einem normal Netzwerk. Aber halt übers internet.
> 
> Klick



LAN-Party online  So was hab ich schon gesucht aber noch nie gefunden...
Wie sind denn so die Geschwindigkeiten?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> LAN-Party online  So was hab ich schon gesucht aber noch nie gefunden...
> Wie sind denn so die Geschwindigkeiten?




Tjo, hättest mich mal gefragt 

Die Geschwindigkeiten hängen natürlich in erster Linie von dem verwendeten Internetanschluss ab.

Hamachi selber braucht ein wenig Ressourcen und der ping ist dadurch geringfügig schlechter als im Internet.
Zum Zocken sollte es schon mindestens eine 2MB Leitung sein.


----------



## 30sectomars (10. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Tjo, hättest mich mal gefragt
> 
> Die Geschwindigkeiten hängen natürlich in erster Linie von dem verwendeten Internetanschluss ab.
> 
> ...



Meinst du mit 2 MB Leitung also DSL 2k?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Meinst du mit 2 MB Leitung also DSL 2k?




jep 2k meine ich.


----------



## 30sectomars (10. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> jep 2k meine ich.



Dann ist ja gut


----------



## DesmondHume (11. März 2009)

Bei mir gehts wieder, aber erst nach Neuinstallation. Eine Verbindung zu Windows Live bekomme ich aber maximal nur einmal in der Woche hin 

Edit: Sagte ich gerade, es geht wieder?  "Application Load Error". Mache nen Neustart...


----------



## 30sectomars (11. März 2009)

DesmondHume schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts wieder, aber erst nach Neuinstallation. Eine Verbindung zu Windows Live bekomme ich aber maximal nur einmal in der Woche hin
> 
> Edit: Sagte ich gerade, es geht wieder?  "Application Load Error". Mache nen Neustart...



Du spielst so früh schon dow II ? 
Ein par mehr Infos zu deinem System wären sehr hilfreich für uns!^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. März 2009)

In der Nacht gab es wieder ein Update welches allgemeine Probleme lösen soll die immer noch teilweise zu Abstürzen führen und ein paar in Game Bugs sollen gefixt worden sein.

Also steam an werfen


----------



## 30sectomars (11. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> In der Nacht gab es wieder ein Update welches allgemeine Probleme lösen soll die immer noch teilweise zu Abstürzen führen und ein paar in Game Bugs sollen gefixt worden sein.
> 
> Also steam an werfen



Super 

Ich habe leider schon ein par Tage nicht mehr gespielt


----------



## Spikos (11. März 2009)

Soo Jungs wie wärs mal, wer ist on dann gucken wir mal was wir im MP reißen können wenn jemand Lust hat . Hab gestern eine Runde Teamkampf gespielt, finds aber irgendwie ein bisschen zu untaktisch !


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Super
> 
> Ich habe leider schon ein par Tage nicht mehr gespielt



Ich komm leider auch nicht mehr dazu 
Ich schreib viel zu viele Klausuren im Moment 



Spikos schrieb:


> Soo Jungs wie wärs mal, wer ist on dann gucken wir mal was wir im MP reißen können wenn jemand Lust hat . Hab gestern eine Runde Teamkampf gespielt, finds aber irgendwie ein bisschen zu untaktisch !




Am Wochenende hab ich meine vorerst letzte Klausur hinter mir. Dann können wa gern ma schauen


----------



## non_believer (11. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Also wenn dein Kollege nur DoW in seinem Steam Account hat, kann er dir ja einfach den Account überlassen.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal den Steam Support anschreiben.



Ich werd das sicher auch so machen das ich seinen Account übernehme. Hab ihn gestern noch mal angerufen und er hat nur das 1 Spiel unter dem Acc laufen. Bis jetzt macht mir das Game richtig Spaß! Ich bin ja sonst eher nicht so für Weltraumkram und sowas, aber DoW gefällt mir richtig gut. 

Und das obwohl ich nicht die besten Kritiken über das Spiel gelesen hab.


----------



## Spikos (13. März 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> Ich werd das sicher auch so machen das ich seinen Account übernehme. Hab ihn gestern noch mal angerufen und er hat nur das 1 Spiel unter dem Acc laufen. Bis jetzt macht mir das Game richtig Spaß! Ich bin ja sonst eher nicht so für Weltraumkram und sowas, aber DoW gefällt mir richtig gut.
> 
> Und das obwohl ich nicht die besten Kritiken über das Spiel gelesen hab.


Kann ich so unterschreiben, ich mag Sci-Fi auch nicht besonders, aber bei Warhammer 40k hab ich irgendwie ein anderes Gefühl von Sci-Fi. Man schießt zwar mit Boltern oder Plasmagewehren, aber hat immernoch sein Schwert oder seine Axt in der Hinterhand, außerdem sind die Gegner nicht einfach irgendwelche Aliens sondern Orcs, Eldar oder nunmal Tyraniden (wobei ich die Tyraniden aus diesem Aliengrund ausschließe, sie gefallen mir nicht). Außerdem stell ich mir immer vor wie sich das Universum in der Zeit von Warhammer (z.B. Online) und 40k verändert hat und die hierarchischen Strukturen hören sich auch super an. Hab mich stolz gefühlt als ich Davian Thule gerettet hab und er mit mir kämpft, oder wenn ich die Rüstung von dem und dem Anführer finde, obwohl ich vorher eher weniger mit Warhammer zutun hatte. Irgendwie ist es halt ein Sci-Fi-Mittelalter-Gemisch was mir total zusagt! ! ! 

@D!str(+)yer 
so jetzt ist Wochende  Vielleicht addste mich mal unter DarkZandru im Windows Live, wenn das möglich ist ^^.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. März 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> @D!str(+)yer
> so jetzt ist Wochende  Vielleicht addste mich mal unter DarkZandru im Windows Live, wenn das möglich ist ^^.




Ich schreib die Klausur morgen mittag erst 
Also mach ich vor morgen Abend DoW nicht an 

Kannst mich ja schon mal adden. Live nick EWDissi.

Ich denke mal morgen Abend 20h oder so könnten wir ne runde starten


----------



## Spikos (13. März 2009)

Samstags Klausur? Viel Spaß dabei .
Falls mein LAN-Partner morgen abend mich mal ne halbe Stunde entbähren kann, bin ich dabei .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. März 2009)

Ja. Die RWTH Aachen hat keinen Vergtrag mit dem Wochenende -.-!
Da ist nicht mal der Samstag heilig ...


----------



## 30sectomars (13. März 2009)

Darf ich euch beide auch adden?


----------



## Spikos (13. März 2009)

Nur wenn du lieb und brav bist !
Bin ab jetzt on, kannst mich anschreiben wenn du zocken magst!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Darf ich euch beide auch adden?



Klaro


----------



## Hoho (14. März 2009)

Hi Leute

Jetzt hab ich ma ne blöde frage, wann bekommt man den Cybot eigentlich, ich bin stufe 12 und hab keinen Cybot?
Hab ich da etwas verpasst? Ausrüstungsgegenstände für den Cybot hab ich aber den Cybot nicht??!!??

Hilfe!!!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. März 2009)

Ich glaube ich werde es mir dann heute auch mal zulegen...
Hoffentlich werde ich nicht enttäuscht, immerhin sind 44€ für einen Schüler schon viel Geld.
Hoffe wir können dann mal zusammen nen bissel durch die virtuellen Karten ziehen, wenn ich mich mal reingefuchst habe^^

greetz


----------



## 30sectomars (14. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde es mir dann heute auch mal zulegen...
> Hoffentlich werde ich nicht enttäuscht, immerhin sind 44€ für einen Schüler schon viel Geld.
> Hoffe wir können dann mal zusammen nen bissel durch die virtuellen Karten ziehen, wenn ich mich mal reingefuchst habe^^
> 
> greetz



Also ein Kumpel von mir hat es sich beim Gamestop für 35 geholt 
Vielleicht als kleiner Hinweis


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Also ein Kumpel von mir hat es sich beim Gamestop für 35 geholt
> Vielleicht als kleiner Hinweis


Cool danke für den Hinweis, aber das ist dann nicht gebraucht oder???
Wir haben zufällig so ein Ding auch bei uns, ich fahr in ca. 2h los
Hast du vor es dir auch zuzulegen???
Oder haste es schon???

greetz


----------



## 30sectomars (14. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Cool danke für den Hinweis, aber das ist dann nicht gebraucht oder???
> Wir haben zufällig so ein Ding auch bei uns, ich fahr in ca. 2h los
> Hast du vor es dir auch zuzulegen???
> Oder haste es schon???
> ...



Gamestop verkauft auch neue Ware.
Wenn du mal ein wenig gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich es auch schon habe 
Seid dem Erscheinungstermin :p


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (14. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Gamestop verkauft auch neue Ware.
> Wenn du mal ein wenig gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich es auch schon habe
> Seid dem Erscheinungstermin :p



Toll, war nicht mehr da für den Preis, also musste ich zu Saturn und es mir da für 45€ holen, ist das schlecht
Aber egal...jetzt habe ich es ja
Aso joar sorry, dass ich das "überlesen" habe
Dann machen wir mal iwann ne Session k?

greetz


----------



## 30sectomars (14. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Toll, war nicht mehr da für den Preis, also musste ich zu Saturn und es mir da für 45€ holen, ist das schlecht
> Aber egal...jetzt habe ich es ja
> Aso joar sorry, dass ich das "überlesen" habe
> Dann machen wir mal iwann ne Session k?
> ...



Können wir mal machen, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe!^^
Momentan ist wegen der Schule alles etwas stressig bei mir...

Das ist schade, mit dem Spiel


----------



## trayo (15. März 2009)

Hi Leutz,
ich hab DoW II einmal gespielt letztes Wochenende wollte es heute wieder starten und es ging nicht... Es startet einfach nicht mehr.. Hab dann DVD eingelegt und versucht zu Deinstallieren aber das geht auch nicht da kommt nur der Spielechach wird gelöscht... aber Installiert ist es immernoch. Nach einem Neustart kommt wieder die meldung mit dem Mehrspielerkey aber wenn ich auf starten drück kommt nur "anwendung zur zeit nicht verfügbar, probier es später"

Hat da wer ne lösung für mich? Wäre cool den das spiel muss ja ziemlich geil sein ^^


----------



## 30sectomars (15. März 2009)

trayo schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> ich hab DoW II einmal gespielt letztes Wochenende wollte es heute wieder starten und es ging nicht... Es startet einfach nicht mehr.. Hab dann DVD eingelegt und versucht zu Deinstallieren aber das geht auch nicht da kommt nur der Spielechach wird gelöscht... aber Installiert ist es immernoch. Nach einem Neustart kommt wieder die meldung mit dem Mehrspielerkey aber wenn ich auf starten drück kommt nur "anwendung zur zeit nicht verfügbar, probier es später"
> 
> Hat da wer ne lösung für mich? Wäre cool den das spiel muss ja ziemlich geil sein ^^



Hast du das neuste Update drauf? Kann mir vorstellen, das Steam da rumgemeckert hat, weil es grad updaten wollte 


//EDIT: Hab euch zwei jetzt mal geaddet...


----------



## Hoho (15. März 2009)

Hi Leute

Jetzt hab ich ma ne blöde frage, wann bekommt man den Cybot eigentlich, ich bin stufe 12 und hab keinen Cybot?
Hab ich da etwas verpasst? Ausrüstungsgegenstände für den Cybot hab ich aber den Cybot nicht??!!??

Hilfe!!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. März 2009)

Hoho schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Jetzt hab ich ma ne blöde frage, wann bekommt man den Cybot eigentlich, ich bin stufe 12 und hab keinen Cybot?
> Hab ich da etwas verpasst? Ausrüstungsgegenstände für den Cybot hab ich aber den Cybot nicht??!!??
> ...



Den Cybot bekommst du erst wenn du die Gen Proben von den Tyraniden hast!
Dadurch wird ein gegenmittel entwickelt und Thadeus bekommt die Cybotrüstung.


----------



## 30sectomars (15. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Den Cybot bekommst du erst wenn du die Gen Proben von den Tyraniden hast!
> Dadurch wird ein gegenmittel entwickelt und Thadeus bekommt die Cybotrüstung.



Der Cybot ist doch Devian Thule


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Der Cybot ist doch Devian Thule



Jaaa, schande über mein Haupt 
Das war eben zwischen Tür und Angel -.-
Natürlich ist das Davian Thule


----------



## Hoho (15. März 2009)

k dank euch


----------



## mayo (15. März 2009)

Wie viele Einsätze gibt es eigentlich?
Ich bin mittlerweile beim Tag 56 und Einsatz 79... 
Kann man alle Planeten räumen und dann den letzten Einsatz erledigen?
Oder ist nach dem "Letztem Gefecht" Ende?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. März 2009)

Jup würde ich auch gerne mal wissen, wie viel Stunden Spielzeit hat denn das Game???
Boar @ mayo Einsatz 79, da spiel ich ja noch ewig dran, bis ich soweit bin^^
Das doch mal nen Kauf gewesen, der sich gelohnt hat...

greetz


----------



## 30sectomars (16. März 2009)

mayo schrieb:


> Wie viele Einsätze gibt es eigentlich?
> Ich bin mittlerweile beim Tag 56 und Einsatz 79...
> Kann man alle Planeten räumen und dann den letzten Einsatz erledigen?
> Oder ist nach dem "Letztem Gefecht" Ende?



Ich glaube, dass die optionalen Einsätze immer wieder kommen...
Nach dem letztem Gefecht sollte eigentlich schluss sein


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2009)

Ja, nach dem letzten Gefecht ist schicht im Schacht....

Die Optionalen Missionen kommen immer wieder. Da gibts kein ende^^


----------



## 30sectomars (16. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ja, nach dem letzten Gefecht ist schicht im Schacht....
> 
> Die Optionalen Missionen kommen immer wieder. Da gibts kein ende^^



Die gibt es aber nicht mehr, nachdem man das letzte Gefecht gespielt hat?

Eine Sache versteh ich immer noch nicht, denn nach dem letztem Update über Steam sind meine ganzen Spielstände weg 
Naja gibt schlimmeres xD


----------



## non_believer (16. März 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es halt ein Sci-Fi-Mittelalter-Gemisch was mir total zusagt! ! !



Geht mir genau so! Bin auch eher der RPG Spieler und baue meinen Char nach und nach auf. Und auf das drum herum und die Story kommt es natürlich auch drauf an. Wenn dann noch Orks, Elben/Eldar und anderes Gekreuche mit von der Party sind, macht es um so mehr Spaß!

Was mir sehr positiv aufgefallen ist: Die Orks haben die richtige Ausdrucksweise bekommen - ungehobelt, dümmlich und etwas primitiv!!! In den meisten Spielen reden die Orks fast so wie die anderen Rassen. Aber hier finde ich es wirklich sehr gut in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Die gibt es aber nicht mehr, nachdem man das letzte Gefecht gespielt hat?
> 
> Eine Sache versteh ich immer noch nicht, denn nach dem letztem Update über Steam sind meine ganzen Spielstände weg
> Naja gibt schlimmeres xD




Wenn du die letzte Mission geschafft hast, gibt es 2 Spielstände die du laden kannst. einmal den von bevor du die letzte Mission gespielt hast, da kannste quasi weiter die neben Missionen machen. Und ein Spielstand, mit dem du "durch" bist. Wenn du diesen lädst, bekommst du aber nur noch das abschlussvideo zu sehen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. März 2009)

So wie sieht es denn aus Jungs wann wollen wir denn mal ne kleine Session machen???
Wann hättet ihr Zeit???

greetz


----------



## 30sectomars (16. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wenn du die letzte Mission geschafft hast, gibt es 2 Spielstände die du laden kannst. einmal den von bevor du die letzte Mission gespielt hast, da kannste quasi weiter die neben Missionen machen. Und ein Spielstand, mit dem du "durch" bist. Wenn du diesen lädst, bekommst du aber nur noch das abschlussvideo zu sehen



Naja, also ich finde das ja schon sehr verräterisch! Die planen doch da irgendwas mit  An der Stelle geht es garantiert noch mal weiter 



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> So wie sieht es denn aus Jungs wann wollen wir denn mal ne kleine Session machen???
> Wann hättet ihr Zeit???
> 
> greetz



Auf mich ist momentan leider nicht zu warten, denn ich habe sehr viel um die Ohren wegen der Schule


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Auf mich ist momentan leider nicht zu warten, denn ich habe sehr viel um die Ohren wegen der Schule



Aber in den Ferien würde es doch mal gehen oder???
Wann hast du???

greetz


----------



## 30sectomars (16. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Aber in den Ferien würde es doch mal gehen oder???
> Wann hast du???
> 
> greetz



Da schon xD

06.04. - 18.04


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. März 2009)

JAWOLL, ich auch, dann gehts richtig voran, brauchst dir gar nichts vorzunehmen

greetz


----------



## 30sectomars (16. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> JAWOLL, ich auch, dann gehts richtig voran, brauchst dir gar nichts vorzunehmen
> 
> greetz



ojee


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Naja, also ich finde das ja schon sehr verräterisch! Die planen doch da irgendwas mit  An der Stelle geht es garantiert noch mal weiter



Ich denke/hoffe das es wie bei DoW I wieder mit addons weiter geht und dann auch wieder mehr Rassen gibt 



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> JAWOLL, ich auch, dann gehts richtig voran, brauchst dir gar nichts vorzunehmen
> 
> greetz



Hehe 

Mir ist es im Moment auch nicht gegönnt weider bisl zu zocken -.-
Aber Anfang April rum hab ich auch 2 Wochen Frei *endlich*


----------



## Sh33p82 (17. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Spielstände sichere und auch wieder herstelle?? 
Hatte beim letzten Versuch den DoW2 Ordner aus MyGames kopiert und nach der neuinstallation wieder eingefügt, doch meine Speicherstände waren Futsch!!!!
Nun muss ich Vista wahrscheinlich wegen MB Wechsel neu aufsetzen und würde gern meine Spielstände sichern, aber auch so, das ich sie auch wieder verwenden kann!! 
Konnte diesbezüglich noch nichts hilfreiches finden!
Habt ihr schon erfahrungen damit gemacht und könnt mir helfen?? 

Greetz, Sh33p82!!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. März 2009)

Sh33p82 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Spielstände sichere und auch wieder herstelle??
> Hatte beim letzten Versuch den DoW2 Ordner aus MyGames kopiert und nach der neuinstallation wieder eingefügt, doch meine Speicherstände waren Futsch!!!!
> Nun muss ich Vista wahrscheinlich wegen MB Wechsel neu aufsetzen und würde gern meine Spielstände sichern, aber auch so, das ich sie auch wieder verwenden kann!!
> Konnte diesbezüglich noch nichts hilfreiches finden!
> ...




Deine savegames sind an dein Windows live Account gebunden.
Wenn du einen online acc angelegt hast, bekommst du automatisch die save games, wenn du dich wieder einwählst.
Wenn du einen offline Account hast, musst du den Ordner von windows live sichern.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (17. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> Mir ist es im Moment auch nicht gegönnt weider bisl zu zocken -.-
> Aber Anfang April rum hab ich auch 2 Wochen Frei *endlich*



Naja ich wollte nochmal nen bissel zocken bevor dann Sommer ist, dann habe ich immer kaum Lust...
Cool, dann biste auch dabei oder?

greetz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Naja ich wollte nochmal nen bissel zocken bevor dann Sommer ist, dann habe ich immer kaum Lust...
> Cool, dann biste auch dabei oder?
> 
> greetz



Yes...
Für den Imperator !


----------



## 30sectomars (17. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Deine savegames sind an dein Windows live Account gebunden.
> Wenn du einen online acc angelegt hast, bekommst du automatisch die save games, wenn du dich wieder einwählst.
> Wenn du einen offline Account hast, musst du den Ordner von windows live sichern.



Wo sind dann meine Spielstände?? Die waren einfach nach dem letztem Update nicht mehr da


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. März 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Wo sind dann meine Spielstände?? Die waren einfach nach dem letztem Update nicht mehr da




 was bei dir schief gelaufen ist


----------



## Sh33p82 (17. März 2009)

Also einfach den Windows Live Ordner kopieren und später wieder drüberkopieren, dann sollte es funzen ja??
Keine Lust alles nochmal zu zocken!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. März 2009)

So hab ich es in einem anderen Forum gelesen. aber ohne Gewähr. habs selber noch nicht getestet...


----------



## mayo (18. März 2009)

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass die Tyraniden im MP ziemlich IMBA sind.. 
Wenn das Game lange geug dauert das alle auf T3 sind, können die mit 5 Carnifixen kommen und rocken einfach alles weg. Keine Andere Fraktion hat eine solch Starke Einheit  

Suck voll als Space Marine spieler, ist fast so wie Anfangs bei DC mit den Necrons.


----------



## Hoho (22. März 2009)

Singleplayer: Bin nu stufe 15 mit allem und habe noch immer keinen Cybot ist das normal?

pls Hilfe


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. März 2009)

Hoho schrieb:


> Singleplayer: Bin nu stufe 15 mit allem und habe noch immer keinen Cybot ist das normal?
> 
> pls Hilfe




Du musst alle Bioproben von den Tyraniden haben, damit ein gegengift entwickelt werden kann...

Du bist wahrscheinlich Level 15, weil du mehr Neben Missionen als Hauptmissionen machst...


----------



## Hoho (22. März 2009)

ja das kann sein, aber da steht ja immer 1 tag verbleibend und wenn ich dieses gebiet nicht angreiffe verliere ich se ja oder nicht? Ich dachte die sollte man nicht verlieren ist das nu wichtig oder nicht?

Danke für eure antworten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. März 2009)

Hoho schrieb:


> ja das kann sein, aber da steht ja immer 1 tag verbleibend und wenn ich dieses gebiet nicht angreiffe verliere ich se ja oder nicht? Ich dachte die sollte man nicht verlieren ist das nu wichtig oder nicht?
> 
> Danke für eure antworten




Hmmm, das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen...
Ich hatte eigentlich immer genug Zeit um die neben Missionen und die Hauptmissionen zu machen...


----------



## Hoho (23. März 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt 3 verschiedene Planeten wo ich überall angreifen kann, aber die tyraniden kommen immer wieder kaum hab ich ein gebiet eingenohmen, steht danach wieder 3 tage verbleibend - errobern sie das gebiet - tyranidenseuche.
Ich verstehs nicht mehr, ich hab jetzt die selbe karte 4 mal hintereinander gespielt und immer wieder sind tyraniden drauf, schön langsam wirds langweilig.
Ich weiss nicht was ich falsch mache.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. März 2009)

Spiel mal die Hauptmissionen und ignoriere einfach die Missionen mit einer Deadline.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. März 2009)

Kann es sein, dass die Hauptmissionen irgendwann so schwer werden, dass man die Nebenmissionen zum Trainieren nutzen muss?
Oder bin ich zu blöd für das Spiel?

greetz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Hauptmissionen irgendwann so schwer werden, dass man die Nebenmissionen zum Trainieren nutzen muss?
> Oder bin ich zu blöd für das Spiel?
> 
> greetz




Also auf der Schwersten stuffe sollte man auf jeden Fall die neben Missionen spielen zum leveln. Aber auf den Schwierigkeitsstufen darunter gehts eigentlich ganz gut so...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. März 2009)

Ah okay danke^^
Ey geht das nur mir so oder sind die Gegner bei Gefecht- Siegespunkt erobern, selbst auf "Experte" wirklich so dermaßen leicht?

greetz


----------



## vatana (23. März 2009)

Gibt es Demo für dieses Spiel? Möchte es vor dem kauf gerne ausprobieren.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. März 2009)

vatana schrieb:


> Gibt es Demo für dieses Spiel? Möchte es vor dem kauf gerne ausprobieren.




Eine Demo gibts leider nicht.
Nur eine Multiplayer Beta, aber an die kommt man glaub ich auch nicht mehr ran.

Wenn du wenn kennst der das hat, guckst du am besten bei dem mal wie das Game ist.


----------



## vatana (23. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Eine Demo gibts leider nicht.
> Nur eine Multiplayer Beta, aber an die kommt man glaub ich auch nicht mehr ran.
> 
> Wenn du wenn kennst der das hat, guckst du am besten bei dem mal wie das Game ist.



Ich kenne leider niemanden. Kann nur auf Youtube einige Videos anschauen.
Habe bisher nur Shooter gespielt, und möchte etwas neues ausprobieren. Bin auf dieses Game aufmerksam geworden, aber wenn ich keine Demo habe, weiss ich nicht ob ich das Geld beim Kauf wegschmeisse.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. März 2009)

Das ist natürlich blöd.
Gerade wenn du bis jetzt nichts vergleichbares gespielt hast...

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Du liebst es, oder du hasst es. Deswegen solltest du es dir auf jeden Fall mal vorher an schauen...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. März 2009)

vatana schrieb:


> Ich kenne leider niemanden. Kann nur auf Youtube einige Videos anschauen.
> Habe bisher nur Shooter gespielt, und möchte etwas neues ausprobieren. Bin auf dieses Game aufmerksam geworden, aber wenn ich keine Demo habe, weiss ich nicht ob ich das Geld beim Kauf wegschmeisse.




Hast du zufällig mal Company of Heroes gezockt???
Wenn ja wie fandest du es???
Ist meiner Meinung nach gut zu vergleichen damit, man hat eine begrenzte Anzahl von Einheiten und man muss schon ein wenig taktisch denken
Außer das man bei Dawn of War natürlich naja eher Science Fiction- Einheiten hat...


greetz


----------



## mayo (25. März 2009)

was haltet ihr eigentlich vom MP part?
Ich bin immo auf Kriegsfuß mit Steam.
Die Server verlieren dauernd die conn.

Auch das MP Interface ist ja mal sowas von billig und schlecht umgesetzt.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. März 2009)

Habe ich noch keine, wollte erst den SP knacken und mich damit besser mit dem Spiel vertraut machen, damit es nicht gleich ne Packung gibt von den ganzen Suchtis im MP

greetz


----------



## F@b! (27. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich habe ein sehr dämliches Problem. Mein DoWII startet einfach nich... es kommt das blanc man hört GANZ kurz den sound vom anfangsvideo, dann kackt es ab und ich kann ne fehlermeldung senden, natürlich handelt es sich um einen unbekannten Fehler.
Ich habe ne 8800GTS und die neuesten Treiber ich bezweifle das es daran liegt. Auch dass ich Vista 64-bit und 4 gig Ram habe müsste keine probs machen, schließlich funzt Fallout 3 etc. anstandslos.
Nachdem ich ein bisschen rumprobiert habe hat dow2 anscheinend mein direktx abgeschossen... denn danach konnte ich nichtmal mehr Fallout 3 starten ("Failed to load rendering engine") nach einer GFXtreiberneuinstallation liefen alle anderen games wenigstens wieder... aber dow kackt immer noch beim start ab. Ich finde das wirklich extrem strange...
auch wurde vorher irgendwas in 5 schritten bei steam installed bevor er dow2 starten wollte... 
Ich hab den local content nochmal gelöscht und neu geladen... hat wieder nix gebracht... so langsam bin ich mit meinem latein am ende.
Wisst ihr vielleicht noch rat?

Gruß F@b


----------



## mayo (27. März 2009)

F@b! schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich habe ein sehr dämliches Problem. Mein DoWII startet einfach nich... es kommt das blanc man hört GANZ kurz den sound vom anfangsvideo, dann kackt es ab und ich kann ne fehlermeldung senden, natürlich handelt es sich um einen unbekannten Fehler.
> Ich habe ne 8800GTS und die neuesten Treiber ich bezweifle das es daran liegt. Auch dass ich Vista 64-bit und 4 gig Ram habe müsste keine probs machen, schließlich funzt Fallout 3 etc. anstandslos.
> Nachdem ich ein bisschen rumprobiert habe hat dow2 anscheinend mein direktx abgeschossen... denn danach konnte ich nichtmal mehr Fallout 3 starten ("Failed to load rendering engine") nach einer GFXtreiberneuinstallation liefen alle anderen games wenigstens wieder... aber dow kackt immer noch beim start ab. Ich finde das wirklich extrem strange...
> ...



Hi,

versuch mal DX neu zu installieren. WEnns nicht hilft dann Steam. 
Sonst schau Startseite - DawnofWar.de | GetYourRiotGear


----------



## F@b! (27. März 2009)

Dann hab ich grad ma ne Frage dazu. Wie installiere ich unter vista dx10 neu Oo


----------



## mayo (27. März 2009)

F@b! schrieb:


> Dann hab ich grad ma ne Frage dazu. Wie installiere ich unter vista dx10 neu Oo



Neue Version laden und installieren...


----------



## F@b! (27. März 2009)

Ähm... wenn du mir sagst wo man dx10 downloaden kann 
hier mal nen kleiner Beitrag Directx 10 ??? download wo - Downloads - Forum - CHIP Online

-ok hab ma noch bissi weitergesucht, habs gefunden denk ich. Nachdem ich das ausprobiert hab und steam neu drauf is melde ich mich nochmal-


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. März 2009)

boar hat jemand diese "Engelsschmiede"-Mission schon gepackt?
Iwie soll es nicht sein, selbst mit Cybot
Tipps vielleicht?

greetz


----------



## Spikos (27. März 2009)

Schon seit Ewigkeiten- kann mich schon nichtmehr erinnern. Das war dieses riesige Tor auf Meridian oder? Kommst du garnicht bis zum Tor oder wo liegen deine Probleme?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. März 2009)

Nee komme ich net jedesmal rennen meine Helden sonst wo hin und ziehen alle Gegner auf uns und dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis der Tod folgt.
Wo bist du denn schon???
Welches Level???

greetz


----------



## mayo (28. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Nee komme ich net jedesmal rennen meine Helden sonst wo hin und ziehen alle Gegner auf uns und dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis der Tod folgt.
> Wo bist du denn schon???
> Welches Level???
> 
> greetz


War anfangs auch für mich schwierig... Man muss doch am ende die Runenleserin töten, oder? Ich habs geschafft  mit nur einem Trupp da runter zu kommen. Dann bin ich immer vor allen Gegnern weggelaufen bis ich alle meine Trupps wieder belebt habe. Cybot hatte ich nicht mit. Am ende fast alles drauf auf die Runenleserin. Cyris ist ne gute hilfe aus der Distanze gewesen ebenso Tarkus! Comm und Thadeus haben getankt. Orbital bomb und Ari immer auf die Massen die dann zur Schmiede runter sind..

Und immer wieder Heilen, Heilen und Heilen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. März 2009)

Genau, dass ist die Mission...
hmm gut dann versuch ich das mal so...

Wie viel kommen denn danach noch???

greetz


----------



## mayo (29. März 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Genau, dass ist die Mission...
> hmm gut dann versuch ich das mal so...
> 
> Wie viel kommen denn danach noch???
> ...



ka... weis nicht mehr. Aber sobald bei Typhon "Das Letzte Gefecht" erscheint kannst die Kampagne beenden. Sonst kommen immer halt Zusatzmission. Ich hatte am Ende über 75 Mission


----------



## F@b! (29. März 2009)

Hiho,
hab directx 10 neu installiert und steam neu installiert. Hat nix gebracht. DoW2 stürzt immernoch beim starten ab. -.-
Langsam könnt ich echt kotzen.


----------



## mayo (30. März 2009)

F@b! schrieb:


> Hiho,
> hab directx 10 neu installiert und steam neu installiert. Hat nix gebracht. DoW2 stürzt immernoch beim starten ab. -.-
> Langsam könnt ich echt kotzen.


Hast du dir schon mal das DoW Forum angesehen? Da gibt es eigtl. immer recht gute Tipps bei Problemen.


----------



## F@b! (31. März 2009)

Hi,
also das problem war schon mysteriös. und trotz einiger hilfe konnte ich das problem nich rausfinden, deswegen hab ich mit meiner vlite dvd einfach windows neu draufgeklatscht und siehe da! Es funktioniert.. Oo
Sehhhhr komisch...


----------



## 30sectomars (31. März 2009)

F@b! schrieb:


> Hi,
> also das problem war schon mysteriös. und trotz einiger hilfe konnte ich das problem nich rausfinden, deswegen hab ich mit meiner vlite dvd einfach windows neu draufgeklatscht und siehe da! Es funktioniert.. Oo
> Sehhhhr komisch...



WinDoof eben...


----------



## mayo (1. April 2009)

Man man, immo kämpfe ich im MP um überhaupt einen Fuß auf den Boden zu bekommen.. Total die Umgewöhnung.. Immer offensive zocken usw. Bin nur am loosen... 

Und ständig nervt auch STEAM. Andauernd besteht keine Verbindung zum Authentifizierungsserver, obwohl ich grad aus einem 3v3 komme. Scheiss Drittanbieter auf die man angewiesen ist...


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. April 2009)

Hey, weiß einer von euch, wann man den Squad Dreadnought oder so bekommt? Ich habe nämlich schon eine Rüstung für den aber bis jetzt habe ich den noch nicht.. Und wo oder wann bekomme ich eine Terminator Rüstung?

MFG Nimbel


----------



## Spikos (1. April 2009)

Dreadnought? Wtf? Zockst du auf Englisch?
Die erste Terminatorrüstung habe ich per Story bekommen - wird bei dir wohl nicht anders sein . Will nichts vorwegnehmen, deswegen sag ich nur: Spiel noch n bisschen weiter!


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. April 2009)

Ja ich spiele auf Englisch. Also ich bin jetzt bei Tag 24. Habe schon wieder was für den Squad bekommen. Nen Handschuh, der über 60 Schaden pro Sekunde macht. Ich glaube der Squad ist ziemlich stark.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. April 2009)

Welches lvl. bist du denn?

greetz


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. April 2009)

Wie Level?`Wo kann man das denn nachschaun. Ich dachte das wird in Tagen gerechnet?! Also vorhin habe ich die Mission gemacht, wo man in eine Massenschlacht gerät, dann diesen Roboter bekämpfen muss, den Generator starten usw.


----------



## 30sectomars (1. April 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Wie Level?`Wo kann man das denn nachschaun. Ich dachte das wird in Tagen gerechnet?! Also vorhin habe ich die Mission gemacht, wo man in eine Massenschlacht gerät, dann diesen Roboter bekämpfen muss, den Generator starten usw.



Deine Trupps haben doch Level!


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2009)

Aso. Die befinden sich so im Bereich von Level 16.


----------



## Spikos (2. April 2009)

Naja meine Trüppchen sind jetzt auch erst bei 16 oder 17 (weiß nichtmehr) und ich hab den Cybot auf 12 oder 13 bekommen wenn ich mich nicht irre. Solltest mal mehr Story zocken .


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2009)

Ich zocke nur die Kampagne immoment und habe noch keinen weiteren Squad bekommen!??!?!?! Kann ich jetzt alles nochmal machen oder wie? Habe bis jetzt nur Thaddeus als extra Squad bekommen und das auch relativ früh.


----------



## Spikos (2. April 2009)

Bei welcher Mission bist du? Vielleicht solltest du langsam die Nebenmissionen aussenvor lassen, das meinte ich damit ^^.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. April 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Ich zocke nur die Kampagne immoment und habe noch keinen weiteren Squad bekommen!??!?!?! Kann ich jetzt alles nochmal machen oder wie? Habe bis jetzt nur Thaddeus als extra Squad bekommen und das auch relativ früh.




Neue Sqauds sind immer an bestimmte schlüssel Missionen gebunden.
Wenn du mehr neben Missionen machst, dann dauert es halt was länger bis du die anderen bekommst


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2009)

Dachte schon, dass ich was verpasst habe. Ich mache, wenn möglich, fast alle Missionen, die Verfügbar sind. Wusste garnicht, dass es Haubt- und Nebenmissionen gibt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. April 2009)

Ne ne, verpasst nöx ^^
Eigentlich sind alle Missionen die ne "Deadline" haben, nur neben Missionen. Die hören auch nie auf^^
Theoretisch kannste unendlich lange spielen^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2009)

Ich habe ihn


----------



## Raphsen92 (2. April 2009)

Damn!


----------



## Raphsen92 (2. April 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich hab mir das Spiel heute geholt und habe auch Probleme es zum Laufen zu bekommen.
Nachdem ich es installiert habe und es starten will, kommt diese Fehlermeldung: ''*Grafikeinstellungen* 
Es konnte kein unterstütztes Hardware-Rendering-Gerät gefunden werden. Stellen sie sicher, dass ihr System die Mindestanforderungen für Dawn Of War 2 erfüllt. Überprüfen sie, ob DirectX ordnungsgemäß installiert ist und ob das System mit den aktuellen Treibern ausgestattet ist.''
Da die Mindestanforderungen für das Spiel erfüllt sind, kann es daran nicht liegen. Kann mir deshalb jem. einen Treiber empfehlen oder Tipps geben, wie ich das Spiel zum Laufen krieg?
Danke im Voraus Mfg Raphsen


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. April 2009)

Tu doch einfach mal das, was da steht. 

1. Neusten Grafikkartentreiber installieren
2. Directx neu installieren.

mfg Nimbel


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. April 2009)

Raphsen92 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich hab mir das Spiel heute geholt und habe auch Probleme es zum Laufen zu bekommen.
> Nachdem ich es installiert habe und es starten will, kommt diese Fehlermeldung: ''*Grafikeinstellungen*
> Es konnte kein unterstütztes Hardware-Rendering-Gerät gefunden werden. Stellen sie sicher, dass ihr System die Mindestanforderungen für Dawn Of War 2 erfüllt. Überprüfen sie, ob DirectX ordnungsgemäß installiert ist und ob das System mit den aktuellen Treibern ausgestattet ist.''
> ...





Was nutzen wir denn für eine Graka???


@ "Spikos"   
Jup richtig man bekommt den Cybot mir lvl 12 oder so wobei ich den iwie naja nicht so doll finde, wüsste nicht wen ich   stattdessen zu Hause lassen sollte, nur um diesen Cybot mitzunehmen...
Habe ich bisher auch nur einmal gemacht, mehr oder weniger aus Mitleid, weil der Typ ja in diesem Ding gefangen ist

greetz


----------



## Spikos (2. April 2009)

brauchst keine "s schreiben hehe. 
Der Cybot ist ganz praktisch für diese Verteidigungsmissionen, da hab ich den meistens dabei .


----------



## mayo (3. April 2009)

Ich hatte anfangs auch Probs, mit Cpt. Thule  Aber wenn man den richtig einsetzt rockt er voll! Auch Cyris geht voll ab


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (4. April 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> brauchst keine "s schreiben hehe



Wenn du dich aber nunmal so nennst

@ all wo sind eig die Saves gespeichert???

habe mir jetzt nen neues Board geholt und muss das Spiel neu installieren, vermute ich mal...

Und ich habe keine Lust nochmal neu anzufangen...

greetz


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. April 2009)

Bei mir: *C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Einstellungen\Eigene Dateien\My Games\Dawn of War 2\Saved Games

Also unter Eigene Dateien
*


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2009)

_Ich denk ich werd nu auch mal reinschnuppern & schauen was mich erwartet.. _


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (5. April 2009)

Finde die "Saves" nicht wieder, habe aber ein Backup der Spieledatein gemacht, wenn ich es darüber installiere werden dann auch meine Speicherstände wiederhergestellt oder hat das damit nichts zu tun?

greetz


----------



## Spikos (5. April 2009)

Irgendwas war da mit Windows Games for Live (Oder wie schimpft sich das?). Google mal drüber nach, da sollte eigentlich was bei rumkommen!


----------



## Nucleus (6. April 2009)

Mein Commander und die restlichen Truppen sind bei mir von Level 20 auf Level 9 zurückgesetzt worden.

Die Missionen, die jetzt aktuell sind, habe ich auch schon vor Ewigkeiten gemacht.

Ich hab schon kurz gegoogelt, doch nichts zu meinem Problem finden können.

Gibt es damit schon Erfahrungen?
Was ist da passiert?


----------



## 30sectomars (6. April 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Mein Commander und die restlichen Truppen sind bei mir von Level 20 auf Level 9 zurückgesetzt worden.
> 
> Die Missionen, die jetzt aktuell sind, habe ich auch schon vor Ewigkeiten gemacht.
> 
> ...



Klingt wie ein altes Savegame


----------



## Nucleus (6. April 2009)

Ja, hast Recht.

Mittlerweile ist mir auch eingefallen, dass ich ein altes Backup meines Systems wieder aufgespielt habe... und da waren meine Jungs noch auf Level 9


----------



## 30sectomars (6. April 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ja, hast Recht.
> 
> Mittlerweile ist mir auch eingefallen, dass ich ein altes Backup meines Systems wieder aufgespielt habe... und da waren meine Jungs noch auf Level 9



Das ist aber ärgerlich


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2009)

Und wie!

Ich hätte kotzen können vor Glück...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. April 2009)

ehm okay okay ich habe damals auch ein Back-up gemacht, heißt das, wenn ich das Spiel über dieses Back-up installiere sind auch meine Saves wieder da???
Weil ich glaube nicht, dass ich Lust habe nochmal anzufangen.


greetz


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2009)

Die Savegames sind auf Deiner Systempartition (Eigene Dateien irgendwo).


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. April 2009)

Nein, da ich erst kürzlich das Board gewechselt habe...
Deswegen wollte ich ja wissen wo sie sich nach der "Sicherung der Spieledateien" jetzt befinden...

greetz


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2009)

Doch. 

Meine Savegames befinden sich auf:

C:\Users\_Benutzer_\Documents\My Games\Dawn of War 2


----------



## fexlex (9. April 2009)

So ein Krampf ... hab nur den Steam Ordner bei Neuinstallation gesichert und meinen Spielstand weggehauen.

Gut dachte ich mir ... fängste neu an und schwups war ich besser als vorher ^^

Habe meinen Cybot Stufe 13, alle Gebäude eingenommen, dass nicht so viele Tyraniden über die Planeten herfallen und meinen Sanguinius Oberchef auf 15 und jetzt bekomm ich meinen Energiehammer. Krass !!!

Bloss nach der Mission mit dem Energiehammer zeigt er mir meinen Spielstand nichtmehr an. Im Odner Savegame ist er aber noch zu sehen und auf eine Kopie geagiert er auch nichtmehr.


Der Fehler schon bekannt oder was kann man dagegen tun ?


----------



## 30sectomars (9. April 2009)

fexlex schrieb:


> So ein Krampf ... hab nur den Steam Ordner bei Neuinstallation gesichert und meinen Spielstand weggehauen.
> 
> Gut dachte ich mir ... fängste neu an und schwups war ich besser als vorher ^^
> 
> ...



Bei mir war es recht ähnlich! Ich hatte das letzte Patch installiert und schon waren meine Spielstände nicht mehr im Spiel aufrufbar, aber im Ordner waren sie noch vorhanden. Ich hab sie gelöscht weil ich eh neu anfangen wollte


----------



## fexlex (9. April 2009)

Will aber nicht neu anfangen 

kann man Spielstände mit nem Texteditor bearbeiten?
Vll hat er sich ja irgendwo verschrieben ... Mittem im Ladebildschirm hat er sich aufgehängt.


Okay hab man mit gleichem Namen neu angefangen und den alten Spielstand der im Spiel nichtmehr angezeigt wird ( 70KB ), sowie den neuen ( 6KB ) angeschaut.
Im neuen steht etwas drin und ja es ist verschlüsselt. Im alten steht nichtsmehr drin ... garnix ... nichtmal mein Name


----------



## 30sectomars (9. April 2009)

fexlex schrieb:


> Will aber nicht neu anfangen
> 
> kann man Spielstände mit nem Texteditor bearbeiten?
> Vll hat er sich ja irgendwo verschrieben ... Mittem im Ladebildschirm hat er sich aufgehängt.
> ...



Das ist aber echt sehr merkwürdig :O Hast du das Problem sonst noch irgendwo im Netz gefunden?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. April 2009)

Mal was anderes bekommt man noch ne bessere Waffe als den "Donnerhammer"???

greetz


----------



## fexlex (9. April 2009)

Die frage kann ich nicht beantworten, komme ja nicht weiter.

Sonst im Netz hab ich nichts gefunden und Systemwiederherstellung klappt auch nicht da es ja eine Datei ist.
Bah ich könnt im Kreis laufen 

Würde es was bringen einen neuen Spielstand anzufangen und ihn mit dem Texteditor und Hexa auf den alten umzuschreiben ?


----------



## 30sectomars (9. April 2009)

fexlex schrieb:


> Die frage kann ich nicht beantworten, komme ja nicht weiter.
> 
> Sonst im Netz hab ich nichts gefunden und Systemwiederherstellung klappt auch nicht da es ja eine Datei ist.
> Bah ich könnt im Kreis laufen
> ...



Wenn du ihn umschreiben kannst, ich habe leider davon so gut wie keine Ahnung


----------



## fexlex (9. April 2009)

Naja habs ma mit nem neuen versucht ... der war unbrauchbar *G*
THQ beantwortet meine Frage binnen 2 Arbeitstagen also Frohe Eiersuche!

Bis dahin eben Multiplayer ... man die Xenos waren so schön ruhig und das Feuer der meines Sanguinius hat alle Tyraniden zurückgehalten.


Sollte sich ne Lösung finden sag ich bescheid !!!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. April 2009)

ehm ich frage nochmal^^, weiß jemand, ob man später noch eine besser Waffe als ein "Donnerhammer" bekommt was meinen Helden angeht?

greetz


----------



## II NeMeX II (13. April 2009)

Für alle die es noch nicht haben.

Dawn of War 2 heute nur 29,97 bei Amazon.de !


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

II NeMeX II schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch nicht haben.
> 
> Dawn of War 2 heute nur 29,97 bei Amazon.de !




Das ging ja echt schnell, das das Reduziert wird


----------



## II NeMeX II (13. April 2009)

Ich denke das kommt aus diesem Media Osternest von Amazon, und ist nur für heute gültig. --> egal ich hab zugeschlagen!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

Na dann sollten alle zu schlagen, die das Game noch nicht haben


----------



## fexlex (14. April 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> ehm ich frage nochmal^^, weiß jemand, ob man später noch eine besser Waffe als ein "Donnerhammer" bekommt was meinen Helden angeht?
> 
> greetz



Ich hab vorher eine Energiefaust gefunden die mir +36Rüstung gibt ...
Kaputt mach ich damit trotzdem alles


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (15. April 2009)

So nun habe ich es endlich durch, obwohl ich nochmal anfangen musste...
Aber die letzte Schlacht habe ich mir echt nen bissel epischer vorgestellt...
War nen bissel enttäuscht über den Endgegner...
Er hätte viel viel größer sein müssen
Aber ich will auch net zuviel spoilern^^
Werde mir dann demnächst mal das neue CoH zulegen, iwie z.Z. nur Lust auf Echtzeitstrategie^^


greetz


----------



## fexlex (15. April 2009)

*Jubb*

auch fertig ...
Donnerhammer bleibt die geilste Waffe für den Oberkommandierenden und man bekommt den Endgegner leider viel viel viel zu schnell down.
Da war der Avatar des Khaine schon heftiger als "Mr. Boss"! ( Name hier geändert )
Blöd ist, dass man alle 6+1 Trupps hat, aber nur 4 angezeigt bekommt ...

Punktzahl: *47469*
Schwierigkeit: *Sargeant*

*Resumee:*

Ein sehr gelungenes Spiel mit liebe zum Detail. Auch sehr cool ist, dass man nach dem Ende *zwei Spielstände* hat und die Einsätze drum herum machen kann um dann vll mit anderer Ausrüstung die letzte Schlacht noch einmal zu durchleben. ODer man sieht sich das Ende nochmal an und seine damalige Punktzahl ^^


----------



## mayo (15. April 2009)

Jo ich find die letzte Mission auch sehr einfach. 
Da hab ich gedacht, ich würde auf was Gott was treffen.. Dabei war es nur so ein einfacher EndBoss.

Punktezahl ist auch relativ.... Ich bin immo bei *96873 *Punkten. *49685 *Verteidigungspunkte davon.

Solange man das "Letzte Gefecht" nicht beginnt, kommen ständig neue Zusatzmissionen.

Mal was anderes:
Habt ihr schon im MP gezockt?
Ich habe recht häufig so blöde Verbindungsprobleme mit dem Authentifizierungsserver..


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. April 2009)

Ich habe einmal online gezockt, da habe ich so dermaßen einen Bash bekommen, dass ich nie wieder online zocken werde^^
Ich hatte aber keine Verbindungsprobleme, jedenfalls vor dem neuen Patch noch net, seit dem habe ich ja net mehr gezockt...
greetz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. April 2009)

Hab eben mal steam angeworfen, es gab ein neues update vor ein paar tagen 



> Updates to Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The specific changes include:
> 
> Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II
> 
> ...



Hat sich einiges getan was das gameplay angeht


----------



## fexlex (17. April 2009)

Jub ... Die Warpspinnen teleportieren ohne Limit bei der Verteidigung von einem Generator zum anderen ... nervig.

Achja lv: *20 ist max* ^^ überlegt euch wie ihr skillt ...

Mein Devastor Trupp macht in Terminator Rüstung ~2200 Distanzschaden
Und el Chef hat mehr als 100Rüstung *g*


----------



## 30sectomars (17. April 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal online gezockt, da habe ich so dermaßen einen Bash bekommen, dass ich nie wieder online zocken werde^^
> Ich hatte aber keine Verbindungsprobleme, jedenfalls vor dem neuen Patch noch net, seit dem habe ich ja net mehr gezockt...
> greetz



geht mir genauso xD Da hat mich einer richtig weggeputzt


----------



## fexlex (18. April 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> geht mir genauso xD Da hat mich einer richtig weggeputzt



Nen Leichten Computergegner bekomm ich weggeputzt, aber schon n normaler macht mir Stress genug 
Ist für mich schlimmer als bei CS ... nichtmal mit Glück kann ich hier was anfangen.


----------



## 30sectomars (18. April 2009)

fexlex schrieb:


> Nen Leichten Computergegner bekomm ich weggeputzt, aber schon n normaler macht mir Stress genug
> Ist für mich schlimmer als bei CS ... nichtmal mit Glück kann ich hier was anfangen.



Normal geht bei mir grad noch so, aber alles was darüber hinausgeht ist echt nicht mehr schön


----------



## Spikos (18. April 2009)

Ich finde, dass der Onlinemodus übelst suckt. Man kommt meistens in Games mit Leuten jenseits von Level 10, und das bei "intelligenter" Teameinteilung. Dann ingame selbst.. Ich habe in noch keinem einzigen Game so einen Bash bekommen, das ist echt der Wahnsinn. Nichtmal als ich mit WC3 oder CS angefangen habe wars so dermaßen schlimm. Ich denke mir bloss so, während meine ca 5 Trupps + Hero vom Gegner zerpflückt werden, woran das liegen mag. Hab ich einfach 0 Ahnung? Echt nicht gerade einsteigerfreundlich, obwohl ich den Singleplayer auch "schon" durch hab, die ganze Zeit gebasht zu werden. Macht mir persönlich keinen Spaß, weswegen ich das Game jetzt schon beinahe als Fehlkauf ansehe. Nur der Singleplayer ist noch ein wenig zu gebrauchen - soweit man von den stink langweiligen Bots absieht (ich kann mit ziemlich hoher Quote voraussagen, wann der gegnerische Trupp "abhauen" wird), welche ansonsten nur dumm in der Gegend rumstehen. Die Bosse sind relativ abwechslungsreich, obwohl auch hier meist das gleiche zum Einsatz kommt: Angreifen> Ankündigung eines SpezialAngriffs > Aus der Bahn laufen > Angreifen. Zwischendurch noch ein paar "Trashmobs" killen und dann weiter. Habs auf Mittel gespielt und werde mirs nicht nochmal auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden antun.. Schade drum.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. April 2009)

hehe es werden ja immer mehr die wie ich bei ihrem ersten "Dawn of War" Onlinematch keinen Stich sahen^^
Wir sollten mal eine, naja sagen wir mal "Noob/Anfänger-Session" starten

greetz


----------



## Nucleus (19. April 2009)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## fexlex (19. April 2009)

me 2


----------



## 30sectomars (19. April 2009)

Dann ich aber auch xD


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. April 2009)

jo @ 30sectomars 
die Ferien sind ja nun vorbei und wir sind net dazu gekommen, mal ne runde zu zocken

greetz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. April 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> jo @ 30sectomars
> die Ferien sind ja nun vorbei und wir sind net dazu gekommen, mal ne runde zu zocken
> 
> greetz




So schauts aus 

Evtl spiele ich spontan auch mit, aber sieht während dem Semester leider schlecht aus


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. April 2009)

hmm das ja doof, also könntest du jetzt net sagen an welchem Tag du auf jedenfall mal könntest?

greetz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. April 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> hmm das ja doof, also könntest du jetzt net sagen an welchem Tag du auf jedenfall mal könntest?
> 
> greetz




Theoretisch an hab an Wochenenden mehr Luft, aber die nächsten Wochenenden sind auch voll


----------



## 30sectomars (19. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Theoretisch an hab an Wochenenden mehr Luft, aber die nächsten Wochenenden sind auch voll



Dann sag uns einfach mal bescheid, wann du mal Zeit hast!^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Mai 2009)

Neues update bringt mehr inhalt.



> *New Content*
> 
> -Two on Two game mode is now available for ranked play.
> -Two new four-player maps have been added to the game: (4p) Medean Cliff Mines and (4p) Ruins of Argus. These are available for ranked and custom games.
> ...


----------



## d00mfreak (13. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Neues update bringt mehr inhalt.



Der 2vs2 Modus ist nicht schlecht - dadurch, dass nun 3 VPs auf der Karte sind, aber nur zwei Spieler pro Seite wirkt das Match um einiges weniger statisch als im 3vs3-Modus. Man rottet sich früher zusammen, um den Gegner eines auszuwischen, während es im 3on3 je nach Qualität des Gegners dauern kann, bis man mal die Zeit findet, um sich zusammen zu tun, und den Gegner an einer Stelle zurückzudrängen, und das Spiel manchmal einem 3x 1vs1 auf einer Karte gleicht.

Auch wurden die Icons der Squads ausgetauscht. Jetzt ist es zwar einfacher zu erkennen, welches Squad was macht, aber auch schwerer zu erkennen, was man da grad eingreift (z.B. in einem Match, als sich ein Seer Council und Banshees auf einem Haufen befanden, bei beiden Squads wird nur angezeigt, dass sie Nahkämpfer sind). Leider wird auch angezeigt, ob ein Squad schon mit Nades ausgerüstet wurde, was zumindest bei den Guards den Überaschungseffekt gegenüber Einheiten in Gebäuden und anderen verschanzten Squads zunichte macht. Allerdings machen Nades nun anscheinend vollen Schaden auf retreatende Einheiten 

Und schade, dass der Tunnel Nerf auch der einzige bei den Niden ist


----------



## Scorp (17. Mai 2009)

Jou, und nächste Woche erscheint Patch 1.32, und die Entwickler arbeiten laut Angaben ja schon längere Zeit an Patch 1.4 -der wie 1.3 neuen Inhalt und Features mit sich bringen soll.
Ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden mit der Patch Versorgung, wenn das "nur" noch n Halbes Jahr so geht, dann ist das Spiel nochmal n ganzes Stück besser als zum Release.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Mai 2009)

Ja, davon bin ich auch mal begeistert.
Wenn ich da an so negativ beispiele wie GTA IV denke, ist das echt traumhaft!

Bin mal gespannt was es noch neues gibt. Mehr maps fänd ich ganz toll 
Hat vielleicht wer auf anderen Wege maps gefunden?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Mai 2009)

Und heute wieder ein update.



> *Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II*
> 
> -Adjusted the Orbital Bombardment ability to increase damage. Outer radius increased to 150 from 100
> 
> ...


----------



## 30sectomars (20. Mai 2009)

Sind eigentlich schon irgendwelche Gerüchte wegen einem ADD-ON draußen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Mai 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich schon irgendwelche Gerüchte wegen einem ADD-ON draußen?




Hab davon leider noch nix gehört, aber da muss was kommen, bei dem ende


----------



## 30sectomars (21. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hab davon leider noch nix gehört, aber da muss was kommen, bei dem ende



So sehe ich das ja auch...
Ich kann es kaum abwarten  Das Chaos muss da doch noch irgendwie seine Finger im Spiel haben!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. Mai 2009)

@die üblichen verdächtigen 
wie wäre es nächste woche mit ner Session?

greetz


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Sieht bei mir schlecht aus, muss sehr viel für die Schule machen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. Mai 2009)

hmm verständlich, aber dennoch sehr schade...

greetz


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Mai 2009)

Find ich auch


----------



## Scorp (22. Mai 2009)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh
Gestern abend hab ich mit 2 Kumpels 4 Siege errungen, hintereinander, 2 davon Makellos, aber dann kam eine Niederlage...wir hätten fast das 5er Achievment bekommen....
Waaaaaaaaagh
auch wenn ich Waaaagh schreibe, ich spiel Space Marines, mit Apo
was spielt ihr?!


----------



## vatana (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich bin bei diesem Spiel und Spielgenre neu, habe ausschliesslich Shooter gespielt, und habe so meine Probleme damit.

Singleplayer habe ich durch, ging alles wunderbar.

Im Multiplayer verliere ich jedes Spiel, egal ob ich 3on3, 2on2 oder 1 gegen 1 spiele. Sogar wenn ich gegen Computer auf den Mulltiplayer Maps spiele, gibs nur Niederlagen

Habe mit allen Rassen versucht, das gleiche halt. Die Gegner sind viel stärker, ich habe keine Chance. Am Anfang nehme ich die Anforderungs oder Siegpunkte und dann baue ich mir neue Einheiten. Dann wersuche ich neue Anforderungspunkte zu erobern, aber sobald ich auf gegner treffe werde ich zurückgedrengt.

Haben diese Ranks ne Bedeutung bei der Truppenausdauer, Stärke, oder starten alle gleich?
Der Gegner denke ich mal hat schon am Anfang sehr starke Trups die ich erst später bauen kann.

Irgentwie blicke ich bei diesem Multiplayer nicht...


----------



## mayo (28. Juni 2009)

vatana schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin bei diesem Spiel und Spielgenre neu, habe ausschliesslich Shooter gespielt, und habe so meine Probleme damit.
> 
> ...



Hi, willkommen im RTS!

wenn man vorher noch nie RTS gespielt hat, ist es immer sehr schwer. Lese dir mal die entsprechenden Foren durch, bzgl. BO und Counter Einheiten.

Die Ränge haben garnichst mit der Einheitenstärke zu tun. 
Wenn du gegen eine Spieler spielst mit Level 26 zb., bedeutet das, dass er schon entsprechend viele Spiele und Rankingpunkte verdient hat. Wichtiger ist der TS (Trueskill) dannach sollten normalerweise immer die Gegner im AM zugewiesen werden.

Der Level einzelner Spieler hat nur einen "optischen" Wert. Je höher der Level umso mehr unterscheiden sich die einzelnen Rüstungen voneinander. 
Das hat aber keine Asuwirkung auf die eigentlcieh Stärke der Einheiten.

Im Spiel werden die Einheiten mit jedem "LevelUp" natürlcih stärker und verusrachen mehr schaden...

Immer schön fragen 
m


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Juli 2009)

vatana schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin bei diesem Spiel und Spielgenre neu, habe ausschliesslich Shooter gespielt, und habe so meine Probleme damit.
> 
> ...



Die Ranks geben schlicht nur die Erfahrung eines Spieler wieder, einen Einfluss auf die Einheitenstärke haben sie nicht.

Bzgl. des Spiels: Space Marines dürfte die einsteigerfreundlichste Rasse sein, gefolgt von den Tyraniden (würde man die Space Marines nicht im SP spielen, wäre es vermutlich umgekehrt), also solltest du zu Anfang deiner Mulitplayerkarriere erst mal eines dieser Völker wählen.

Zudem ist das Stein/Schere/Papier-System in DoW II weit differnzierter als in anderen RTS. Vehikel wirst fast immer nur mit den für sie gedachten Waffen zerstören können, leichte und schwere Handfeuerwaffen richten nix gegen sie aus.

Auch unterscheidet sich DoW von anderen RTS dadurch, dass fast sämtliche Einheiten sowohl Fern- als auch Nahkampf beherrschen. Allerdings muss man sehr darauf achten, dass Fernkampfeinheiten nicht in den Nahkampf geraten, da sie dedizierten Nahkampfeinheiten so gut wie immer unterlegen sein werden. Umgekehrt sollte man immer versuchen, starke Fernkampfeinheiten des Gegners im Nahkampf zu binden, da sich so nicht in der Lage sind, ihre starken Fernkampfwaffen einzusetzen.

Und wie in jedem RTS ist auch Ressourcenmanagement und die "Build-Order" wichtig, d.h. welche Einheiten man wann baut, z.B. sofort nach dem Beginn des Spiels. Das betrifft auch die Aufrüstung der bereits bestehenden Einheiten. So ist man ziemlich gelackmeiert, wenn man sämtliche seiner Einheiten für den Anti-Infantrie-Kampf ausrüstet, und der Gegner danach ein Fahrzeug bringt.

Was du auch machen kannst, ist dir Replays von anderen Spielern anzusehen. Auf Dawn of War 2 Portal - GameReplays.org - GameReplays.org gibts nen Haufen zum runterladen. Danach einfach versuchen, die Spielweise, die du gesehen hast, nachzuahmen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Juli 2009)

Heute startet die offene Beta zu "DoW II - There is only War". link

Hierbei handelt es sich um ein größeres update mit einigen neues Maps, einem neuen Balancing und neuen Features


----------



## mayo (3. Juli 2009)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Spiels: Space Marines dürfte die einsteigerfreundlichste Rasse sein, gefolgt von den Tyraniden (würde man die Space Marines nicht im SP spielen, wäre es vermutlich umgekehrt), also solltest du zu Anfang deiner Mulitplayerkarriere erst mal eines dieser Völker wählen.



Dem würd ich niecht zustimmen 
Die einfachste und einsteiger freundlichste Rasse sind meiner Meinung nach die Nids! (Tyraniden)

Die sind immo total OverPowerd! Die Balance stimmt da garnicht! Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber halt die stärkste Rasse.


----------



## Delacroix (28. Juli 2009)

Inzwischen geht es aber, was die Balance betrifft. Bin erst vor kurzem von Tyranids auf SM umgestiegen. Gefallen mir irgendwie besser. Und die Map ist nicht so vollgeschissen mit Units. 

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass man bei den Online-Custom-Games immer nur so 3-6 Spiele findet?


----------



## G-mind (29. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,
 ich hab folgendes Problem mit dem Spiel:
 Ich kann mich nicht bei Windows live Anmelden und somit das Spiel nicht Spielen.


 Zu meinen Daten:  
 Windows Business (neustes Update)
 keine zusätzliche firewall außer die von Windows
 mein Internet anbieter ist Kabel Deutschland den ich schon mehrmals angeschrieben und angerufen habe...  
 Sie konnten keinen Fehler in der Leitung finden!
 Meine bedenken waren die port's, die für dieses Spiel benötigt werden.
 Diese habe ich auch bei meinen W-lan Router frei gegeben!
 Immer noch das gleiche Problem....
 Ich habe sogar das Netzwerkkabel direkt angeschlossen am modem (somit keine Ports geblockt) und es kommt immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung!
 Firewall hab ich nathürlich ausgeschaltet und das Spiel habe ich auch nochmal über Steam geladen und neu installiert.
 Es kommt immer noch folgende Fehlermeldung:
 "*Das Profil konnte nicht bei LIVE angemeldet werden. Möglicherweise liegt ein Anmeldeproblem vor oder der Windows-live dienst ist nicht verfügbar*"
 Bei meinem Nachbarn konnte ich mich ohne Probleme in meinen acc einloggen! Wobei er einen anderen Internet Anbieter hat!
 könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## mayo (30. Juli 2009)

G-mind schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hab folgendes Problem mit dem Spiel:
> Ich kann mich nicht bei Windows live Anmelden und somit das Spiel nicht Spielen.
> 
> ...



Klingt ganz nach NAT und Port Problemen mit GfW. Google mach etwas dannach hab gerade kein Link parat. Dein Router wird wphl einige wichtige Ports blocken.


----------



## G-mind (30. Juli 2009)

mayo schrieb:


> Klingt ganz nach NAT und Port Problemen mit GfW. Google mach etwas dannach hab gerade kein Link parat. Dein Router wird wphl einige wichtige Ports blocken.



hmm ich hab doch bereits geschrieben das ich eine direkte verbindung zum modem aufgenommen habe.... und dadurch werden keine Ports geblockt im gegenteil sie werden alle zu gelassen!


----------



## mayo (31. Juli 2009)

G-mind schrieb:


> hmm ich hab doch bereits geschrieben das ich eine direkte verbindung zum modem aufgenommen habe.... und dadurch werden keine Ports geblockt im gegenteil sie werden alle zu gelassen!



Sry, total verlesen, bin beim WLAN Router hängengeblieben.

Wenn die Windows Firewall das Spiel und GfW nicht blockt, sollte es dann eigentlich laufen.

Hast du schon versucht GfW neu zu installieren? Manchmal klappt das Update nicht richtig, bzw. ältere Version verurschen nach SteamUpdate NAT Probleme?

sonst ist das HIER auch immer sehr hilfreich


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. August 2009)

Erster Trailer zu Dawn of War II - The last stand

Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War II Video: "Last Stand-Trailer (DLC)" | Aktuelle Videos und Trailer bei 4players.de: Demos, Patches, Videos und Trailer für PC, Playstation 2, XBox, Gamecube, Sony PSP, Nintendo DS und Nokia NGage


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Erster Trailer zu Dawn of War II - The last stand



Schaut schon mal gut aus bin gespannt drauf.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. August 2009)

Ich hoffe nur das wie bei DoW I mit den Addons auch wieder neue Rassen integriert werden


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das wie bei DoW I mit den Addons auch wieder neue Rassen integriert werden


 Zeit wirds mir fehlt die Chaosseite und die Necrons.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. August 2009)

Yes, Chaos fehlt auf jeden Fall


----------



## Opheliac (29. August 2009)

Waren eigentlich auch immer meine Lieblingsfraktion. Gute Spacemarines pfffffff.


----------



## eVoX (17. Oktober 2009)

So, am 14.10 kam endlich der große Patch mit dem Zusatzt  "Der Letzte Widerstand", zockt es hier jemand überhaupt ?


----------



## Opheliac (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich ab und zu.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Oktober 2009)

Deswegen hat Steam letztens so lang gerödelt xD

ja ich zocke es auch ab und zu, aber den neuen Modus hab ich noch gar nicht getestet


----------



## Opheliac (21. Oktober 2009)

Geht eigentlich aber noch beiß ich bei Welle 9 ins Grass.


----------



## eVoX (21. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir ist grad bei Welle 16 Ende, blöd find ich, wenn ich suche und dann 2x Mal lvl 1 kommt, dann kann man gleich aufgeben.


----------



## Opheliac (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja stimmt hat ich auch schon. Bin grad mal Level 10. Mist


----------



## mayo (25. Oktober 2009)

nize...
Also Wave 13 sollte meistens drin sein. Ich hab leider Wave 20 nicht geschafft. Da war nach 5 Min Welt unter und alle platt ; Die ist mal echt hardcore.


----------



## Opheliac (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja stimmt mittlerweile komme ich auch bis Welle 13.


----------



## eVoX (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich komm auch nicht voran, entweder sind die anderen zu schwach und machen irgendein blödsinn oder man spielt mit drei Marines.


----------



## Opheliac (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab andauernd Hanseln im Team die zwischen der 2-6 Welle das Spiel verlassen. Da ist nicht mehr viel mit Punkte abgreifen.


----------



## Scorp (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab es bis vor ner Woche bis zum Vergasen mit Freunden gespielt, Ergebnis:
Eldar = schwach, muss gepatcht werden
Ork   =ganz ok
Space= ... mit 3 Marines ab Stufe 15, alle mit Cybot und PlasmaWERFER (nicht Kanone) sowie 
               Jumppack roxx0rt alles weg.
Damit kamen wir mehrmal hintereinander auf Wave 20, nur die Wave 20 selbst ist echt hart.
Wir wollen es vllt demnächst nochmal probieren und alle Orbitales Bombardemant ausrüsten.


----------



## Opheliac (28. Oktober 2009)

Fands mit den Space Marines bisher auch am einfachsten.


----------



## eVoX (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde irgendwie keine ingame chat Taste.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. November 2009)

Ich hab die Tage auch mal den neuen Modus für mich entdeckt 

Ich suche ein paar Mitspieler die nicht ständig verrecken xD
Also wer laune hat kann mich im Games 4 live adden, nick "EWDissi"


----------



## mayo (8. November 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Ich finde irgendwie keine ingame chat Taste.


???
"Enter"->Team
"Umschalt+Enter" ->Global


----------



## eVoX (8. November 2009)

mayo schrieb:


> ???
> "Enter"->Team



Hab ich mittlerweile schon gefunden, danke trotzdem.
Blöd nur ist, dass es in Optionen und im Handbuch nicht zu finden ist oder ich bin einfach blind.




mayo schrieb:


> "Umschalt+Enter" ->Global


Das ist mir auch neu, thx.


----------



## Nucleus (8. November 2009)

Habe eben das erste mal *Last Stand* gespielt.

Macht schon Laune 

Wenn jemand Lust hat einen blutigen Noob im Team zu haben, darf er/sie sich frei fühlen mich zu adden:

*SoberThirdEye* bei WindowsLive


----------



## mayo (10. November 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Hab ich mittlerweile schon gefunden, danke trotzdem.
> Blöd nur ist, dass es in Optionen und im Handbuch nicht zu finden ist oder ich bin einfach blind.
> 
> 
> ...



NP!
Du hast Recht, in der Anleitung und im Game steht nix. ist totaler Mist von THQ!!!


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2009)

Ständig verschwinden die Mitspieler - entweder, weil es irgendwelche Verbindungsprobleme gibt (meine Fresse, wie ich diese Lags hasse!!!), oder weil sie auf einmal doch keine Böcke mehr haben.

Das nervt ein bisschen...


----------



## Opheliac (12. November 2009)

Sag ich doch. Das nervt gewaltig wenn man aufeinmal ganz alleine in der Arena steht.


----------



## eVoX (12. November 2009)

Jep, echt nervig sowas.

Könnt mich auch adden: Mightyw00t

Hab mein Marine auf lvl 17


----------



## mayo (13. November 2009)

Das passiert mir ganz selten. Vielleicht 1 x in 20 Runden/Games...
Liegt wohl daran, dass die Leute von ihren Mates angeschrieben werden... Oder die kein BOck mehr auf Lags haben....

Ich hab mein SM jetzt auf lvl11. Hab nachdem erreichen von lvl 20 dsa Elite Upgrade gemacht. 
Nicht zu empfehlen!!


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2009)

Elite Upgrade?

Sorry, ich spiel' Last Stand erst seit Anfang der Woche...


----------



## mayo (13. November 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Elite Upgrade?
> 
> Sorry, ich spiel' Last Stand erst seit Anfang der Woche...



Ja, wenn dein Hero Lvl 20 erreicht hat, kannst du ein "Elite Upgrade" durchführen. Das ist geht bei der Heroauswahl.

Ist allerdings voll die Bauernfängerei. Bring überhaupt nichts. Mann kann nur beim ersten mal 5% Punkte sammeln. Dafür geht dann aber auch ein "Slot" drauf. Diese Fähigkeit ist extra auszurüsten. Anfangs dachte ich das wäre "dauerhaft"...

Also lieber lassen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2009)

Entwickler Trailer zu Dawn of War 2 - Chaos Rising 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0q0EmBqYpM

Und noch einer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avwwKHbLypA


----------



## Opheliac (3. Dezember 2009)

Wird nicht schlecht obwohl ich lieber eine Kampagne mit den Chaos gespielt hätte.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2009)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Wird nicht schlecht obwohl ich lieber eine Kampagne mit den Chaos gespielt hätte.



Ja, das hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, aber es gibt ja noch Korruption


----------



## Opheliac (3. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt naja wird wohl wennigstens im Multiplayer spielbar sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Januar 2010)

Dawn of War II - Warhammer 40,00: Chaos Rising: PC: Amazon.de: Games

Man kann es mittlerweile Vorbestellen *zu schlag*


----------



## Nucleus (6. Januar 2010)

Wow... das ist aber teurer als ich dachte


----------



## eVoX (7. Januar 2010)

Für Addon wollen die 35€, ich werde es später oder woanders kaufen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Januar 2010)

naja, ich finds in Ordnung. 
Ist ja quasi wieder ein Komplett neues Game (Stand alone Erweiterung).

Wie bei DoW I Dark Crusade & Soulstorm.

Dafür finde ich es gut es nicht für den üblichen Vollpreis verkauft wird.
Und im Ausland ist es auch nicht wesentlich billiger.


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo. Hab ein kleines Prob.
Musste meinen Rechner neu aufsetzten. DOW 2 war auf ner anderen Partition installiert. Wollte heute mal meine Kampagne weitespielen und nun ist sie weg.
Wie komme ich da nun wieder ran???
Gruß


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn Du ein Backup Deiner Systempartition hast, sind die nötigen Daten da drin...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Januar 2010)

AcidBurn2079 schrieb:


> Hallo. Hab ein kleines Prob.
> Musste meinen Rechner neu aufsetzten. DOW 2 war auf ner anderen Partition installiert. Wollte heute mal meine Kampagne weitespielen und nun ist sie weg.
> Wie komme ich da nun wieder ran???
> Gruß




Das wird wohl unmöglich, da die Savegames auf C:\ sind, bzw waren.
C:\Users\Username\Documents\My Games\Dawn of War 2 (Win7&Vista)


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (8. Januar 2010)

Na toll. Die hab ich natürlich vergessen.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2010)

Gerade ne Mail bekommen 



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es ein neues Erscheinungsdatum zu Ihrer Bestellung (Bestellnummer XXXXXXXXXXXXX) vom Dezember 24 2009. Daher wird die unten aufgeführte Ware früher als erwartet an Sie versandt:
> 
> ...


----------



## eVoX (19. Januar 2010)

Cool, mal keine Verschiebung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2010)

eVoX schrieb:


> Cool, mal keine Verschiebung.



Doch, aber nach vorne


----------



## eVoX (19. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich weiß, ich meinte aber keine Verschiebung nach hinten.


----------



## Opheliac (20. Januar 2010)

Geil wirds werden. Ist ja nicht mehr lange hin.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Februar 2010)

Jetzt auch auf Steam vorbestellbar:
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War® 2 Chaos Rising on Steam

34,99€ und es gibt Saints Row 2 oben drauf für lau.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Februar 2010)

Saints Row 2 interessiert mich nicht, und die Erweiterung ist mir noch zu teuer.
Da warte ich lieber auf ne schicke Aktion


----------



## Spikos (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe auch auf eine Aktion, ich will wenigstens die Kampagne von DoWII:CR zocken!! Multiplayer interessiert mich nicht, ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu dumm (vielleicht hab ichs auch einfach nur nicht verstanden).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Februar 2010)

Spikos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch auf eine Aktion, ich will wenigstens die Kampagne von DoWII:CR zocken!! Multiplayer interessiert mich nicht, ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu dumm (vielleicht hab ichs auch einfach nur nicht verstanden).




Der normale Multiplayer ist mich auch zu Dumm^^
Aber "Der letzte Widerstand" ist doch geil, gell 
Hoffentlich kommt dann da auch Chaos rein!


----------



## Nucleus (16. Februar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aber "Der letzte Widerstand" ist doch geil, gell



Jau, da hatten wir ja schon ein paar fette Runden


----------



## Spikos (16. Februar 2010)

Hab "Der letzte Widerstand" noch nie gespielt, kam erst wohl nen Patch später als ich mit dem Game aufgehört habe. Hab eben ne Mission gespielt, war ganz nett mal wieder. Worum gehts denn beim Widerstand? Soweit ichs gesehen habe "Coop-Action-Missionen"..


----------



## Nucleus (16. Februar 2010)

Ja, zu dritt mit je einem Helden in einer Arena, immer stärkere Wellen zurückschlagen.

Macht einfach Laune


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Februar 2010)

Jep.
3 Helden, 20 Wellen Gegner, eine Arena, viel Blut 
Die Wellen werden Kontinuierlich schwerer.

Helden können bis Level 20 Aufsteigen und schalten pro level einen neuen Ausrüstungsgegenstand frei.


----------



## mayo (17. Februar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Der normale Multiplayer ist mich auch zu Dumm^^
> Aber "Der letzte Widerstand" ist doch geil, gell
> Hoffentlich kommt dann da auch Chaos rein!



Wieso ist euch / dir der MP zu dumm?
Finde die schnelle Action erfrischend, nach Jahren des Einigelns in der Base...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Februar 2010)

mayo schrieb:


> Wieso ist euch / dir der MP zu dumm?
> Finde die schnelle Action erfrischend, nach Jahren des Einigelns in der Base...




Ich mag grundsätzlich eher RIESEN Armeen 
So C&C Generäle like.

Im Single Player finde ich das ja noch ok das man nur so kleine und wenige Trupps hat. Durch das leveln und die Gegenstände hat man ja eine Richtige Elite Truppe, aber bei einem Strategie MP gehören für mich Massenschlachten


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Februar 2010)

bin von dawn of war2 schwer enttäuscht!
es kommt einfach nicht an die ersten teile ran, was gameplay und gesamteindruck betrifft. ja, steam nervt auch, aber nicht so, dass das allein dawn of war2 ruinieren würde.
hier fehlt einfach die innovation beim spiel selbst!


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (17. Februar 2010)

ALso im Survival bin ich bis max. lvl 19 gekommen, und das war wirklich total heftig. Wenn ich DoW2 zocke dann auch nurnoch den Survival mode, weil der andere "normale" Modus einfach komplett kaputt gepatcht wurde. Kaum hatte man mal eine halbwegs brauchbare Build order , dann kam der Patch und schon waren die EInheiten schwächer oder sie haben mehr gekostet als vorher. Fand ich etwas schade.


----------



## mayo (17. Februar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich mag grundsätzlich eher RIESEN Armeen
> So C&C Generäle like.
> 
> Im Single Player finde ich das ja noch ok das man nur so kleine und wenige Trupps hat. Durch das leveln und die Gegenstände hat man ja eine Richtige Elite Truppe, aber bei einem Strategie MP gehören für mich Massenschlachten



Kann ich verstehen. Ich hatte anfangs auch so meine Probleme. Es war ungewohnt keine Türme, Kasernen usw. bauen zu können. Und das als absolut defensiver Spieler.

Jetzt aber find ich es echt cool. Dieses Konzept bring viel mehr Action ins Spiel. Nicht immer diese Mass-1Unit Kämpfe... Außerdem ist die Armee ausreichend groß bei vollem Bevölkerungslimit. 

Durch das Verhältnis der Einheiten zur Kartengröße ist die Map auch meist immer voll, wenns richtig zur Sache geht.

I like it! Nicht wie das neue C&C 4. Die Beta ist unter aller Sau. Dachte die Hätten nach RedAlert3 gelernt.. Jetzt ist C&C fr mich gestorben. Außer Generlas/Stunde Null, TiberiumWars und natürlich RA2+JR


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. März 2010)

Heute ist der release bei Steam.
Hat es dort wer gekauft und kann schon was berichten ?
Meins von Amazone hat aktuell noch Liefertermin 12-16.3


----------



## Nucleus (11. März 2010)

Habs noch nicht gekauft, aber in der PC-Action gelesen, dass auch die, die das Add-On nicht kaufen bei Last Stand den neuen Charakter bekommen werden.

Weiß jemand ob das stimmt?


----------



## mayo (11. März 2010)

Ja klar, 
es gibt eine HiveTyranten und eine Choas Hexer .
Das Addon wird heute 2300 Uhr released. Jedenfalls bei THQ+ Steam. 

Wenn ihr den seit gestern verfügbaren Patch installiert, werden schon alle neuen Multiplayer Maps und die Charaktere sowie die neuen Einheiten für alle Rassen installiert. Ohne das Addon sind die neuen Maps spielbar sowie die neuen Einheiten.

Chaos und die beiden neuen Heros bei TLS werden erst mit dem Addon spielbar sein.

Man kann aber als "nicht" ChaosRising Besitzer gegen Choas spielen. Im MP bei eigenen Spielen und wenn einer halt das Addon hat.


----------



## Nucleus (11. März 2010)

Kommt das Update automatisch bei Steam?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. März 2010)

Sehr interessant 
Wäre ja nice ...

Meins wird bei Amazon auf jeden Fall in kürze versendet


----------



## mayo (11. März 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Kommt das Update automatisch bei Steam?


Wenn du bei den Eigenschaften des Spiels "immer aktuell halten" ausgewählt hast, dann ja. Sonst musst du es manuell machen. Der Patch ist aber ganz schön groß...

Das Addon kannst du auch schon bei Steam/THQ kaufen. Wird dann heute Abend verfügbar sein


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. März 2010)

Eben wurde mein Chaos Rising Versendet, sollte morgen da sein 
Aber ich bin leider schon vor der Post on tour zu ner LAN


----------



## mephimephi (12. März 2010)

ja dann schreibt mal zum Feierabend wie es ist, der Chaoshexer im Laststand sieht ja schon schick aus, aber ohne Addon darf man den ja nicht benutzen


----------



## Bone (13. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage an euch vielleicht kann sie mir ja einer von euch beantworten.

Also nen Kumpel und ich haben uns Chaos Rising gekauft ( jeder eine Version ) da wir schon den ersten Teil im Coop gespielt hatten und den ganz gut fanden dachten wir das wird mit dem neuen Teil bestimmt wieder sehr interessant. Da wir mittlerweile zusammen studieren sind wir in einer WG.

Nun zu meinem Problem anscheinend sind die Server ja im moment etwas überlastet sodass man selten mal dazu kommt wenn man den anderen eingeladen hat das die grp auch wirklich mal aufgeht. Hat man es dann doch mal geschafft ruckelt es im Spiel dermaßen das man es nicht spielen kann, dazu kommt noch der anscheinend fiese ping dazu der das spielen dann unmöglich macht da die charaktere erst nach ca 2 sek reagieren.

Jetzt ist meine Frage an euch, liegt das dadran das wir über eine Leitung gehen und wir dadurch solche Laggs haben ? Wir haben DSL 16K Plus also für alles andere was man so online zocken kann hats bisher auch dicke gereicht hätte auch ned gedacht das das so stockt. An unseren PCs liegts auch ned die sind recht aktuelle, haben aber auch schonmal alle einstellungen auf niedrig gestellt mit dem selben resultat also schließen wir das aus.7
Was dann natürlich noch eine Frage ist, werden die Coop spiele auch wieder über den Server von THQ ausgetragen ? weil das würde ja die laggs erklären wenn der Server überlastet wäre. Weil ich denke nicht das einer von uns den Host spielt ( also der der das spiel aufmacht ) und das alles dann von ihm kommt, sonst wärs ja auch sinnlos das wenn man Coop spielen will online sein muss.

Ich hatte auch shconmal die Hotline angerufen die haben es auf die Überlastung der Server geschoben. 

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch ja eine Idee oder kann mir eben eine definitive aussage geben ob es überhaupt über eine Leitung möglich ist ( ich persönlich denke das das auch mit einer Leitung gehen sollte, da auch im Coop der Server das geschehen sendet und Empfängt und diese warscheinlich weil release tag überlastet sind damit nicht fertig werden. Kann mich dunkel dran erinnern das wir das schon beim ersten DOW so hatten bin mir aber ned sicher).

Ich danke euch für jeden Hilfreichen Tipp 

Mfg


----------



## d00mfreak (13. März 2010)

Dawn of War II nutzt kein Client-Host-Modell, sondern läuft über P2P, was an sich schon Lag-anfälliger als ersteres ist. Ich selbst hab zwar nie mit einem Mate über die selbe Leitung gespielt, bin aber einigen begegnet, die das anscheinend (der selbe Ping, selben Schwankungen) gemacht haben. Meist flog einer von denen schnell aus dem Spiel, der andere folgte freiwillig.

Um sicher zu gehen, könntet ihr mal ein Spiel im Alleingang testen, und danach ein Spiel zu zweit. Klappt es dann erst, beim zweiten Spiel nicht, dann wisst ihr, woran es liegt. Und ja, der Netzcode von DoW II wäre schon verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Bone (13. März 2010)

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort,

also natürlich haben wir auch schon selber mal diesen Letzten Widerstand Modus gespielt, bei ihm laggts da überhaupt nicht bei mir ab und zu, was aber auch sein kann da ich oftmals das glück hatte das die anderen einen recht hohen ping hatten bei laden schon um die 500. Da man seinen eigenen Ping ja nicht sehen kann und es bei ihm auch immer funktioniert hat denk ich mal passt das da schon ganz gut und sollte auch funktionieren.

Ich habs auch schon mit meinem Laptop probiert da ich vllt dachte das meine W-LAN karte irgend ne macke hat aber da tritt genau das gleiche Phänomen auf also denke ich nicht das es an unserer Verbindung liegt.

Und danke gut zu wissen das das doch anders funzt als ich gedacht habe, aber warum zum Teufel muss man dann online sein wenn man Coop spielt wenns eh P2P ist ?Ist doch dann irgendwie sinnlos wenn man schon an einer Leitung hängt dann könnte man doch genausogut übers Netzwerk gehen.


----------



## d00mfreak (13. März 2010)

Bone schrieb:


> Da man seinen eigenen Ping ja nicht sehen kann...



Eben das haben viele noch nicht begriffen: eben weil der Multiplayer-Modus von Dawn of War II mittels P2P betrieben wird, gibt es keinen fixen Ping zwischen einem Client und Host, den man vergleichen könnte.

Der Ping, der angezeigt wird, ist ebenso ihr Ping zu dir, wie dein Ping zu ihnen. Deshalb wird bei dir kein Ping angezeigt, du zu dir selbst hast du ja keine Verzögerung. Das Spiel zeigt jedem Spieler den Ping so an, als wäre dieser der Host, der Host hat in einem normalen Client/Host-Spiel zu sich selber auch immer einen Ping von 0.

Wenn du z.B. einen schlechten Ping zu (fast) allen Spielern hast, dann bist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit du der, der laggt, auch wenn das Spiel mit den Statusmeldungen den Eindruck erweckt, es wären alle anderen, die ne' schlechte Verbindung haben. Lagt das Spiel, und es findet sich nur ein einzelner Spieler mit schlechtem Ping im Spiel, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich dieser, der laggt.


----------



## Bone (13. März 2010)

Ah OK so hab ich das nicht betrachtet ich dachte die machen das bei dem letzten widerstand über einen Server aber wenn das natürlich so ist hast du vollkommen recht. Das komische ist halt manche haben bei mir einen ping von ca 80 wiederrum andere von ca 200-300 ist immer unterschiedlich wer eben gerade im spiel drin ist.

In anderen Online spielen hatte ich auch noch nie probleme mit meinem Ping deswegen kommts mir eben etwas sonderbar vor. Hatte eben nochmal ein paar Matches und da ging alles reibungslos ohne probleme.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. März 2010)

So, endlich konnte ich CR kurz anzocken^^
Liegt ja schon seid Freitag hier, aber da ich auf ner LAN war hatte ich keine Zeit 

Sehr geil muss ich sagen.
Haben eben nur kurz die erste Mission gezockt (*hrhrhr, alten Spielstand importiert aus DoW II und mit dem alten Commander direkt los gelegt) und eben die 2 neuen Helden im Last stand ungetestet.
Bis jetzt gefällt es mir richtig gut. Aber jetzt muss ich doch erst mal schlaf nachholen vom Weekend 
Im Anhang schon mal ein paar schicke Bilder


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. März 2010)

*weitere Screenshots*
Die 2 neuen Chars im Last Stand, Chaos Hexer und Schwarmtyrand.
Der Hexer kann auf "beschwören gehen" oder "normale magie".
Der Schwarmtyrand auf Nahkampf oder Schuß.

Bis jetzt finde ich beide gelungen.

Im SP gibts direkt eine neue Einheit, den Scriptor, der mit Magie und unterstützungszaubern sehr sehr Hilfreich sein kann.


Ich verstehe im Moment nur nicht ganz warum eine ganze reihe der Ausrüstungsgegenstände nicht gehen, da sie repariert werden sollen  ?

Das mit den Korruptionspunkte ist auch noch nicht ganz klar.
Durch ein paar Gegenstände steigen die Punkte und durch ein paar Entscheidungen bei Missionen.
Aber ändert sich dadurch der verlauf?


----------



## Deadhunter (15. März 2010)

hey ho, 

die erweiterung ist echt geil bzw. das origniale auch. 

mit dem last stand finde ich es richtig geil. 

macht echt fett laune  

mfg


----------



## mayo (15. März 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe im Moment nur nicht ganz warum eine ganze reihe der Ausrüstungsgegenstände nicht gehen, da sie repariert werden sollen  ?


Weil beim Verlust des Schlachtkreuzers auch die darin gelagerten Rüstung (das Mechanikum, Waffenkammer usw.) zerstört worden sind.



> Das mit den Korruptionspunkte ist auch noch nicht ganz klar.
> Durch ein paar Gegenstände steigen die Punkte und durch ein paar Entscheidungen bei Missionen.
> Aber ändert sich dadurch der verlauf?


Das mit der Korruption und dem Verlauf ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar. Obwohl ich schon im SP bei der letzten Mission bin. Ich weiss das sich deine Einheiten bei zu hoher Korruption gegeneinander bekämpfen können.

Aber ob es dadurch ein anderes Ende o.Ä. gibt, weis ich nicht. Im Moment schaffe ich die letzte Mission noch nicht ;(


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. März 2010)

mayo schrieb:


> Weil beim Verlust des Schlachtkreuzers auch die darin gelagerten Rüstung (das Mechanikum, Waffenkammer usw.) zerstört worden sind.



Ok, kann man die im verlauf reparieren?
Wenn nicht, nervt es mich nämlich ungemein das die meine Waffenkammer so unübersichtlich machen 



mayo schrieb:


> Das mit der Korruption und dem Verlauf ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar. Obwohl ich schon im SP bei der letzten Mission bin. Ich weiss das sich deine Einheiten bei zu hoher Korruption gegeneinander bekämpfen können.
> 
> Aber ob es dadurch ein anderes Ende o.Ä. gibt, weis ich nicht. Im Moment schaffe ich die letzte Mission noch nicht ;(



Ab wie viel Korruption bekämpfen die sich denn^^?
Hab da gerade so ne T-Rüstung im Einsatz die +3 pro Kampf bringt ^^
Da kann ich aber nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## hallihalli92 (15. März 2010)

> Das mit der Korruption und dem Verlauf ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar. Obwohl ich schon im SP bei der letzten Mission bin. Ich weiss das sich deine Einheiten bei zu hoher Korruption gegeneinander bekämpfen können.
> 
> Aber ob es dadurch ein anderes Ende o.Ä. gibt, weis ich nicht. Im Moment schaffe ich die letzte Mission noch nicht ;(



Zur Korruption (kleiner Spoiler/zum Lesen markieren): Also bei mir war es so, dass Tarkus die meisten Korruptionspunkte bei mir hatte und dieser am Ende dann zum Chaos übergalaufen ist. 
Ansonsten werden mit Korruptionspunkten 'Böse'-Fähigkeiten freigeschaltet.

Die letzte Mission ist echt blöde. Habe mit Sicherheit eine Stunde am Endgegner gesessen, da er sich immer wieder geheilt hat.
Mit Cyrus plus Dauertarnung und Scharfschützengewehr hat es zwar elendig lange gedauert, aber im Endeffekt hat es geklappt!


----------



## mayo (16. März 2010)

Hm...

dann  bin ich wohl noch nicht in der letzten Mission???
Die wo man mit 2 Predatoren erstmal das Feld räumen muss, damit Angelos  landet und ich weiter zum "Seuchenmarine" Zwischenendboss muss. Dann muss ich den Ukrail, das fette ekel Ding, töten.

Wie ist denn der zu schaffen?

In der Mission davor hab ich schon Cyrus besiegen müssen.


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

War das nicht Avitus, den man besiegen muss?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2010)

kress schrieb:


> War das nicht Avitus, den man besiegen muss?




Avitus 
Korrumpiert der etwa


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

Leider, ja.
Da fehlt mir dann iwie der Dmg von dem. Sehr schade, hat ich nicht erwartet, aber es hat sich angekündigt.


----------



## mayo (16. März 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Leider, ja.
> Da fehlt mir dann iwie der Dmg von dem. Sehr schade, hat ich nicht erwartet, aber es hat sich angekündigt.



Also bei mir ist es DEFINITIV Cyrus!


----------



## Nucleus (16. März 2010)

Leute, echt mal, könntet Ihr sowas bitte irgendwie mit *Spoiler*-Tags versehen?

Ich habe das Add-On noch nicht, wollte es mir aber noch holen, und jetzt muss ich Teile der Geschichte schon hier lesen.

Das ist doch echt saublöd, Leute!


----------



## mayo (16. März 2010)

Sry wollten dir die Spannung nicht vorweg nehmen... Die Korruption ist eh von "deiner" Spielweise abhängig. Außerdem kann man das ja nicht wirklich ahnen, und einen neuen fred nur wegen CR auf zumachen ist iwi blöd.

Das macht aber dennoch total Laune. Ist ein ganz gutes Addon. Extrem viel neue Rüstungen, neue Animation, Story, Maps und die Einheiten. Nicht zu vergessen das schöne Chaos


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2010)

hmm, also scheint es ja von der Spielweise abzuhängen wer letztendlich Korrumpiert 

Zum Glück bin ich mit allen wieder auf 0


----------



## mayo (16. März 2010)

Das wäre ganz nett..
Aber welche ist nun die letzte Mission? Und hat die schon jemand geschafft? Auf "schwer" natürlich. Und wenn die mit Ukrail nicht die letzte Mission ist, wie schafft man den?


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

Da Nucleus recht hat, hier nicht jetzt schon über die Lösungen zu diskutieren, solltest du das selbst rausfinden oder schreib mir ne PM.


----------



## mayo (16. März 2010)

Ok, scheint wohl von der Korruption des jeweiligen Trupps abzuhängen..

Fragen zum Addon, nur wenn man es schon gespielt hat:


Spoiler



Aber welche ist nun die letzte Mission? Die mit Ukrail? Und wie schafft man den? Auf "schwer" natürlich.. Selbst alle Trupps mit Termi-Rüstung und den Stärksten Waffen bring kaum was. Die HP´s gehen bis auf ~390.000 runter und pendeln sich da wieder ein. Da er nach dem töten eines Trupp-Mitglieds wieder 150.000 HP erlangt. Nahkampf bringt auch nicht, Feuer, Melter ebenso.. DEr Rest der Mission ist ja eigentlich pipi.


----------



## hallihalli92 (16. März 2010)

@ mayo (Spoiler): Ich habe Avitus mit einer Laserkanone so aufgestellt, dass er den Gegner bei maximaler Reichweite angreifen konnte, dieser sich aber am äußerten Punkt seiner 'Bewegungs-Reichweite' befand und so immer einmal von Avitus angeschossen wurde, bevor er wieder zurück ging. Zum Anlocken habe ich Cyrus mit Scharfschützengewehr und Tarnung benutzt.
Evtl. könnte sich auch der Cybot mit Melter oder Laserkanone als nützlich erweisen.


----------



## kress (16. März 2010)

@hallihalli92: bitte auch in nem Spoiler verfassen, Leute hier dies noch Spielen wollen, möchten wohl sowas nicht lesen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2010)

So, ich bin durch 

Es gibt definitiv verschiedene Enden ...
Ich musste gegen keinen aus meiner Einheit Kämpfen da ich die Korruption immer auf 0 Gehalten hab 

Das nächste Addon wurde auch quasi schon angekündigt, den im Endvid erscheint Abadon der Vernichter, Anführer der Black Legion.
Dem wird quasi von einem untergebenen berichtet das alles nach Plan läuft und die Blood Angels kurz vor ihrem Untergang stehen....

War auf jeden Fall sehr geil !


----------



## mayo (16. März 2010)

Na dann..

wie hast du Ukrail gekillt? Schreib es im Spoiler, damit die die es noch nicht gespielt haben nicht lesen müssen..

Ich komm mit dem net klar. Wenn ich seine HP au~ 100k habe, Hoocked er einen mit seinen Eingeweiden und hat wieder 70k mehr..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2010)

Spoiler



In der Letzten Mission bestand mein team aus Commander, Stürmtrupp in T-Rüstung, Avitus in T-Rüstung und Thule (mit Multimelter!)

Hat zwar was gedauert ging aber ganz gut. Den Orbital strike vom Kommander und den Arti schlag in der Ausrüstung von Avitus bis zum ende aufgesparrt.
Dann kann man ganz am Anfang Ukrail im schatten sehen, nicht rein laufen, sonders alles auf den kerl abwerfen was da ist 

Mit Avitus noch die Raketen hinter aus dem Cyclon, schon war das halbe leben weg.

So, dann wurds tricky 
Thule mit dem Multimelter so auf gestellt das außerhalb des Bewegungsradius ist, aber noch schießen kann und dann hat man quasi schon gewonnen.
wenn eine Einheit stirbt, kann Thule den wiederbeleben (bekommt man je nach skillen als Fähigkeit).

Dadurch das Thule dann ununterbrochen schießen kann und andere wiederbelebt ist es eigentlich easy


----------



## mayo (16. März 2010)

Werds mal bei Gelegenheit wieder versuchen. Ist echt eine lange Mission..


Spoiler



Ja so in etwa hab ich es auch gemacht. 2 x Orbital und insgesamt 10x Arti gehabt. Aber nach 1 Stunde nur für den Ukrail hatte ich kein Bock mehr.. Zumal


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2010)

Also ich hab ~45-50mins gebraucht ^^


----------



## mayo (16. März 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Also ich hab ~45-50mins gebraucht ^^


Für die ganze Mission?
Der Weg dahin ist ja schon ewig lang. Eliphas hat ja auch 900k HP. Das dauert ewig. 



Spoiler



egall ob mit Melter, Sturmkanone usw. Eliphas dauert bei mir allein schon 25min. KA warum die so lange brauchen.



Du hast doch auch  auf "schwer" gespielt,oder?

Das Spiel macht mich fertig.



Spoiler



Jetzt hab ich endlich geschafft, hat genau 43 Min gedauert. Ich hab nichts anders gemacht als sonst.  Ukrail ist aber nach dem ersten Orbital nicht in meine Richtung gelaufen. Hat nur ein paar schritte nach rechts gemacht. So gings dann auch easy.



Und als der Abspann beginnen soll...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2010)

schön das es geklappt hat 

Hatte auch nen Back 2 desk beim ersten mal und musste es 2 mal spielen o.O 
Oder du hast Glück und der hat das gespeichert, dann kommt beim fortsetzen der Abspann direkt^^


----------



## mayo (16. März 2010)

Nee, leider nicht. Alles wieder von Vorn ;(
Scheint aber auch eine 50/50 Sache zu sein, dass er stehen bleibt oder halt los rennt... Das schlimmst ist halt auch der Weg dahin.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2010)

Den Weg finde ich gar nicht so schlimm.
Dauert lange, aber schwer ist es nicht.
Gerade mit dem T-Stürmtrupp & Thule mit Multimelter schmelzen die Chaos Mariens gerade zu dahin^^


----------



## mayo (16. März 2010)

Ja, ich meine auch die Zeit/Länge. Das dauert. Der Rest ist easy


----------



## mayo (17. März 2010)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es seit dem Addon viel häufiger zur Abstürzen im MP kommt. Egal ob TLS oder MP. Früher hatte ich in der ganzen Zeit max 2 oder 3 B2D. Aber jetzt schon in 10 Versuchen 4 mal..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. März 2010)

kann ich bestätigen.
Bei  last Stand hab ich es andauernd 
Im SP nicht so schlimm, aber auch schon 2mal...


----------



## Angus (18. März 2010)

Moin Leute,

erstmal Hi. Bin neu hier und hab direkt mal ne Frage... 

Und zwar war ich grade mal wieder dabei die Kampagne von DoW2 (ohne Chaos Rising!) durchzuspielen. Auf der schwierigsten Stufe. So. Nun is mir vor 2 Tagen mal wieder die Kiste abgeschmiert. Passiert in letzter Zeit irgendwie öfter. Nachdem ich meinen Master Boot record repariert hatte, lief die Kiste wieder. Keine Ahnung was war.

Nu bin ich zu Tode erschrocken! Grade jetzt, wo endlich mein Cybot ne Sturmkanone hatte, meine Jungens nach gefühlten 4milliarden Einsätzen alle auf lvl 20 waren und ich ne Ausrüstung zusammen hatte, die man halbwegs lassen konnte... ja, genau JETZT is meine Kampagne weg... Waaahhh!!! Ich hab keine Ahnung woran das liegen soll...

Wisst ihr wie ich die wiederherstellen kann ?
Angeblich liegt das ja irgendwie alles bei Windows-Live ? 
Kann man das wieder herstellen ?
Ich mag nit schon wieder von vorne anfangen... und noch weniger mag ich nochmal diesen bescheidenen Avatar des Khaine killen -.-*

Wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mit helfen könntet!

Vielen Dank schonmal!!!


----------



## mayo (18. März 2010)

Hi und willkommen,

das ist echt übel ;( Eigentlich verschwindet der Spielstand nicht. Nur bei einer Neuinstallation, da muss man echt viel sichern.

Hast Du noch etwas anderes geändert? Benutzerordner auf eine andere Partition verlegt? 
Steam auf eine andere Partition installiert? 

Versuch erstmal über Steam die Integrität der Spieldaten zu machen. Und schau ob in dem SaveGames Ordner deine gespeichert Kampagne liegt.. (Laufwerk:/Benutzer/Dokument/MyGames/Dow2/SaveGames) Jedenfalls bei Win7 liegt es dort.


----------



## Angus (18. März 2010)

Danke danke 

Nope. Eigentlich hab ich nichts geändert. Das einzige, was ich noch gemacht hab, war die blob-datei im steam-ordner zu löschen, weil steam mal wieder nicht so wollte wie ich das gerne gehabt hätte.

Mehr nicht. Kein verschieben, kein neuinstallieren, nichts.

Ich muss gestehen das ich steam-technich vollkommen unversiert bin.
Steam is bei mir nur drauf das ich DoW zocken kann...
Demnach die Frage: Die Integrität der Spieldaten ? 
Ich nutze zwar noch XP, aber die Spieldaten liegen dennoch da. Da hab ich auch schon nachgeschaut. Da liegen auch meine Kampagnen. Eine, von chaos rising, mit 1xx KB, und eine vom normalen (seh ich am Namen). Die vom normalen hat allerdings nur 8kb oder so.

Bin zwar auf arbeit und kann nicht gleich schaun, aber ich war gestern schon leicht gefrustet... -.-*

Dennoch danke erstmal


----------



## mayo (18. März 2010)

Ok soweit. Gerne. Ich hasse auch Steam. 
Und erst Recht die gezwungene Kopplung mit GfW ;( Aber das hilft Dir ja nicht 

Du kannst bei Steam für jedes Spiel die Integrität prüfen, Defragmentieren, Lokale Dateien löschen usw.

Allerdings erscheinen mir Deine SaveGames etwas klein??? Meine sind alle zwischen 80Kb und 120 KB.

Muss einfach mal die Rechte Maustaste drücken (für das jeweiligen Spiel), Eigenschaften wählen und Rest siehe Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst auch die Lokalen Daten löschen. Das zieht aber einen erneuten download benötiger Daten nach sich.(evtl. Patch usw.) Aber vorher bitte dringend die SaveGames irgendwo sichern.


----------



## Angus (18. März 2010)

Ok, super. Das werd ich mal machen.

Sollte das nicht funzen, und meine safes wären weg... lokal. Dann sind die also dementsprechend bei Steam oder Win-Live oder weiss der Kuckkuck wo die dann letzten endes landen, auch weg, ja ?

Zur Größe:
Wie gesagt, die eine Datei von meinem Probehalber angelegten Chaos-Rising Character is auch größer. Die anderen beiden sind so klein 

Oh weh, ich ahne bösartiges 

Und ich hab eigentlich keine Lust das ganze gedöns nochmal spielen zu müssen 

Und nochmal danke für deine Mühe 

Gruß


----------



## mayo (18. März 2010)

Ja, eigentlich speichert Steam /GfW nur die Account-Daten. 
Die Savegames verden von Steam nicht berücksichtigt.. 

Du kannst aber acuh vorher die "Spieldateien" sichern. jeweils für das Spiel, DoW2/CR. So ersparrst Du dir den Patchdownload nach einer Neuinstallation. Nur die Saves müssen halt alle manuell gesichert werden.


----------



## Angus (18. März 2010)

Naja gut, dann schaun wir mal...

Obwohl ich sagen muss das ich eigentlich wenig Hoffnungen hab 
Mimi, will nit nochma von vorne anfangen -.-*

Dann werd ich wohl doch in CR mit den Stadarteinheiten anfangen... und das wo ich mir extra vor release noch nen Account ordentlich hochgespielt hab... was ein Ärger 

Trotzdem hoff ich, das du recht hast und das so funzt 

Grüße


----------



## Angus (18. März 2010)

Argh... alle meine lvl 20 Jungs sind wohl entgültig verloren 
Thaddeus, in seiner netten Termi-Kluft... Mein Oberkommandierender, mim Sturmtermi-Gear... Mein Captain Thule imba Sturmkanonenkiller... 

Hat jemand noch nen Tipp ? 

Bisher hat nix gefunzt


----------



## mayo (18. März 2010)

Schade. Und komisch das ausgerechnet dieses Save weg ist..


----------



## Angus (19. März 2010)

Naja, ausgerechnet is gut. War ja das einzige brauchbare 
Und die anderen sind ja auch weg, das is aber überhaupt nicht schlimm. Waren ja nur lvl 1 zum testen.

Naja, ich werd mich jetzt wohl ran machen und neu anfangen... schon wieder. Diesmal ohne immer 100% der Gegner zu killen. Pflichtmissionen durch, vorm letzten Gefecht bsichen Gear "farmen" und alle Trupps auf lvl 20 leveln und gut. Dann fang ich erst mit CR an... will meinen obermacker importieren... mal sehn, vll spiel ichs sogar nochmal etwas leichter... 

Kann man bei CR die Schwierigkeitsstufe dann anpassen ? Oder wird die von der übernommenen Kampagne angepasst ? Sonst würdsch die Kampagne mal auf Seargent oder so durchsspielen... nur der Schnelligkeit halber, versteht sich 

Grüße und danke für deine Hilfe, mayo!


----------



## mayo (19. März 2010)

Ok, dachte das die anderen auch schon "etwas" gespielt waren.

Mit der Schwierigkeit, weiss ich es nicht genau. Wenn man die Chars aus der Kampagne übernimmt, wird auch die Schwierigkeitsstufe übernommen. Ich hab jeden falls keine Auswahlmöglichkeit gesehen.

Ich könnte aber heute Nachmittag mal kurz schauen..

Und, nichts zu danken. Wenn du online MP/Kampagne zockst, kannst Dich ja melden... (madaair in GfW)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. März 2010)

Gerade beim Aufräumen vom Fraps Ordner bin ich noch auf ein paar screens gestoßen die ich nicht vorenthalten möchte


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. März 2010)

#Bilderpool


----------



## BlauerSalamander (1. April 2010)

@ D!str(+)yer: Lässt Du Fraps in regelmäßigen Abstand Screenshots machen oder wie kommst Du zu so vielen schicken Screens(nicht nur auf DoW II bezogen)? Nagt das nicht an der Performance...?

Topic:
Kann man die Missionen in irgendeiner Weise wiederholen, um EP zu sammeln oder ist man an den Storyverlauf gebunden?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. April 2010)

Wie viele neue Missionen erwarten mich eigentlich mit dem Add-on???
Lohnt es sich überhaupt???

greetz


----------



## hallihalli92 (1. April 2010)

@LastGen 
Ep sammeln wird nicht von Nöten sein, ich war ca. nach der Hälfte des Spiels schon auf dem höchsten Level. Einfach die Ausrüstung die man nicht brauch spenden und man bekommt recht viel EP´s.

@Dante
Im Einzelspieler gibt es ca. 15 verschiedene Storymissionen. Die Kampagne ist abwechslungsreich und hat sogar verschiedene Enden aufgrund der Korruptionspunkte. Dies regt zum erneuten durchspielen an. Wenn du nicht nur Einzelspieler, sondern auch Mehrspieler spielen möchtest lohnt sich der Kauf auf jeden Fall, wenn du auf das Spielprinzip stehst.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. April 2010)

LastGen schrieb:


> @ D!str(+)yer: Lässt Du Fraps in regelmäßigen  Abstand Screenshots machen oder wie kommst Du zu so vielen schicken  Screens(nicht nur auf DoW II bezogen)? Nagt das nicht an der  Performance...?
> 
> Topic:
> Kann man die Missionen in irgendeiner Weise wiederholen, um EP zu  sammeln oder ist man an den Storyverlauf gebunden?





Danke fürs Lob 

Ne, also ich lasse Fraps zwar immer mit laufen, aber die screenshots mach ich nur bei bedarf ^^
Du siehst ja das die meistens aus den zwischen Videos sind ...


Zur Frage,
du kannst keine Mission wiederholen die du bereits geschafft hast, aber du solltest normal recht schnell das maximal mögliche Level erreichen, auf jeden Fall schon ne ganze ecke vor der letzten Mission 




_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Wie viele neue Missionen erwarten mich  eigentlich mit dem Add-on???
> Lohnt es sich überhaupt???
> 
> greetz



Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, kann dir zwar auch nicht genau sagen wie viele Missionen es waren aber wie hallihalli92 schon gesagt hat, es gibt mehrere Enden die schon quasi verpflichten es mehrmals zu spielen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. April 2010)

Naja mir ging es nur darum, dass ich damals schon Dawn of War II gezockt habe und es richtig gut fand...und ich wollte einfach nur wissen, ob sich das Add-on lohnt, danke Jungs

Wie sieht es mit den Systemanforderungen aus, haben sie etwas geändert oder kann ich es wie das eigentlich Spiel mit einer 8800GTX auf max. zocken???
Wenn nicht warte ich bis Mai, dann kommt eh ne MSI Lightning HD5870 ins Haus geflattert


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. April 2010)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Naja mir ging es nur darum, dass ich damals schon Dawn of War II gezockt habe und es richtig gut fand...und ich wollte einfach nur wissen, ob sich das Add-on lohnt, danke Jungs
> 
> Wie sieht es mit den Systemanforderungen aus, haben sie etwas geändert oder kann ich es wie das eigentlich Spiel mit einer 8800GTX auf max. zocken???
> Wenn nicht warte ich bis Mai, dann kommt eh ne MSI Lightning HD5870 ins Haus geflattert




Anforderungen sind eigentlich genau wie DoW II.
Grafik technisch hab ich keine Veränderung gesehen.


----------



## d00mfreak (2. April 2010)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Systemanforderungen aus, haben sie etwas geändert oder kann ich es wie das eigentlich Spiel mit einer 8800GTX auf max. zocken???



Scheinen immer noch die selben zu sein, zumindest bei mir (ebenfalls 8800GTX) spielt es sich wie eh und je. Wenn du DoW Vanilla bereits besitzt, kannst du es ja mal testen, der letzte Patch brachte DoW auf den Versionstand des Addons. Damit hast du das selbe wie mit DoW - Chaos Rising, nur fehlen die neue Kampagne, zwei (?) Helden im Last-Stand Modus, sowie die Möglichkeit, Chaos im MP zu spielen.


Ich spiele zwar noch ohne Addon, allerdings sind m.Mn so einige WTF-Momente im MP dazugekommen. Dringend ne Überarbeitung benötigen die Assault-Terminatoren. Der der durchschnittliche Force-Commander von heute erfordert an Spielskill atm nur, dass er sich mit 700 Res/300 Zeal ins T3 retten kann. Die Terminatoren erledigen dann den Rest. Halten viel aus, teilen viel aus, sind recht mobil, haben nen Teleport als GTFO-Option. Hat man nicht gerade nen FC-Spieler im eigenen Team, wird man sich an den Dingern höchstwahrscheinlich die Zähne ausbeissen.

Chaos ist overall etwas zu stark geraten. Der Chaos Lord mit seiner Super-Heavy Armor hält zu viel aus. Hat man ihn mal runtergeschossen, setzt er seinen Heal-Skill ein, und man darf wieder von vorne beginnen. CSM mit Tzneech-Upgrade teilen zu viel aus, sei es gegen Infanterie als auch gegen Fahzeuge. Gefühlt atm die Rasse, die sich ohne dedizierte AV am besten bzw. sogar ziemlich gut gegen Vehicles behaupten kann. Der Bloodcrusher ist zu billig, hat man einen endlich gekillt, hat der CSM-Spieler schon zwei weitere gebaut. Auch deren Melee-Resistance schmeckt mir gar nicht. Heretics sind m.Mn ebenfalls zu stark. Ein einziger Heretic Squad mit Gren-Upgrade geht noch. Mehrere allerdings zereissen einem die Armee, bevor man den Gegner überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommt. Deren Doom Blast-Fähigkeit sollte einen Delay bekommen, so dass man noch ausweichen kann, und es für den Chaos-Spieler schwerer wird, retreatende Einheiten zu sprengen. Ansonsten will ich nun instant beim Aufschlag explodierende Nades 

Bei den Eldar mokiere ich mich vor allem über die Wraithguards. Die müssen teurer werden, und/oder nen HP-Reduces bekommen (da spambar), aber erst, sobald der Rest gefixt wurde. Atm hat man sie gefühlt bitter nötig. Auch nicht gut finde ich die T3-Nerfs. Der Avatar ist wie schon immer zu teuer und kostet die Map-Control (wenn nicht, dient er nur mehr dazu, den Gegner noch mehr zu erniedrigen), der Fire Prism ist mit dem Geschwindigkeits Nerf quasi nutzlos geworden. Gab es vor CR noch den Funken Hoffung, dass er sich gegen andere Tanks durchsetzen könnte, verliert er nun sicher. Bei der D-Cannon konnte ich noch keine Unterschiede ausmachen.

Orks und Niden hab ich noch kaum gute gesehen. So schwach schätze ich sie allerdings nicht ein


----------



## BlauerSalamander (25. April 2010)

Entweder ist gar kein Hotkey vorhanden oder ich habe ihn in der Anleitung übersehen, aber kann mir jemand verraten wie das Tastenkürzel zum Auswählen aller Einheiten aussieht? Danke!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2010)

SRTG + A  (das sind aber nur die Einheiten die du gerade auf dem Bildschirm siehst)

Du kannst auch eine Gruppe erstellen, wenn du alle auswählst und STRG + 1 (kann irgendeine Zahl sein), dann kannst du alle immer mit "1" auswählen.


----------



## KlopsCommander (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
der Thread ist zwar nicht mehr so aktuell aber nen Problem habe ich trotzdem.
Also hab mir nen neuen Rechner gebastelt mit Windows 7 Home Premium. Davor hatte ich nen Rechner mit Vista auf dem ich auch Dawn of War 2 gespielt habe.
Jetzt zeigt er mir allerdings immer nur an das er das Starten des Spiels vorbereitet aber das Fenster verschwindet nach 1 Sekunde wieder und das wars.
Steam und Windows Live Konto sind natürlich vorhanden.

Hat jemand von euch nen Tipp was man da machen kann??

MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Mai 2010)

Hast du mal versucht die Daten zu verifizieren?

In Steam Rechtsklick auf das Spiel, Eigenschaften und dort ist irgendwo ein Button, Spieledaten Verifizieren.

Dann wird überprüft ob nicht irgendwelche Dateien beschädigt sind.


----------



## mayo (18. Mai 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht die Daten zu verifizieren?
> 
> In Steam Rechtsklick auf das Spiel, Eigenschaften und dort ist irgendwo ein Button, Spieledaten Verifizieren.
> 
> Dann wird überprüft ob nicht irgendwelche Dateien beschädigt sind.



Und bei der Verknüpfung auf dem Desk, "immer als Admin ausführen" für Windoof wählen.


----------



## Jonnsta (27. Mai 2010)

cool, grad über diesen thread gestolpert. absolutes lieblingsgame muss ich sagen, wobei halt das balancing recht schwierig ist zu handhaben, gibt auch gute bug exploiter. schon das mit den sporemines in zurückziehende einheiten gesehen? hat mich schon das eine oder andere tac squad gekostet.
was haltet ihr davon, dass der apo jetzt das kettenschwert statt der power axe als lvl 1 equip haben kann? ich finds kacke


----------



## mayo (29. Mai 2010)

Schön, zu hören. Finde es auch sehr gelungen. Das "balancing" war aber leider schon immer sehr schlecht von Relic. Vom "Fluff" will ich garnicht anfangen. 

Was viel schlimmer als die Sporemines ist, sind die CSM mit Tzeentch-Upgrade sind echt nervig. Zumal das gesamte Squad ein Upgrade erhält... 

Der Apo ist ganz gut so. Leider wurden die Nades zu stark generft.


----------



## Jonnsta (2. Juni 2010)

Was meinst du mit "Fluff"?

Ja, Infernolame ist wirklich nervig, ist auch echt schwierig gegen sowas vorzugehen, da die eigenen Einheiten den Beschuss nicht wirklich lange aushalten. Ist schon fast so, als ob ich mein Tac Squad mit Plasma Gun ausrüste und dann jeder Marine im Squad eine hätte.

Falls mal jemand Bock hat zu zocken, ich wär dabei .


----------



## mayo (3. Juni 2010)

Mit "Fluff" meine ich die Codextreue/ Nähe. Das Tac-Squad ist zwar recht stark und relativ flexible. Aber es kann halt nicht so agieren wie es der eigentliche Sinn war. Tac´s binden das Gegnerische Feuer um Dev´s, Scouts und ASM´s die  Möglichkeit zum Angriff zu geben. Nur gehen die leider viel zu schnell down. Erst recht wenn halt ein CSM-Tac Squad mit Tzeentch Up kommt.. Aber egal.

Leider komme ich immo kaum zum spielen... Aber du kannst mich ruhig adden (madaair)


----------



## hallihalli92 (3. Juni 2010)

Eine Codex getreue Umsetzung darf man eh nicht erwarten, da es dann unspielbar wird. Zum Beispiel würde dann ein Tacen-Sqaud Chaos-Kulten innerhalb von Sekunden niederschießen. Von daher ist es ganz gut gelöst so wie es ist. 

Gegen Tzeentch-Spammer helfen als SM-Spieler Force Commander mit Teleport und ASM´s. Wenn die erstmal drinn stehen kann er sich eig. nur noch zurückziehen, es sei denn er hat Bloodletters dabei ... die zerschlagen im Moment einfach alles


----------



## mayo (3. Juni 2010)

hallihalli92 schrieb:


> Eine Codex getreue Umsetzung darf man eh nicht erwarten, da es dann unspielbar wird. Zum Beispiel würde dann ein Tacen-Sqaud Chaos-Kulten innerhalb von Sekunden niederschießen. Von daher ist es ganz gut gelöst so wie es ist.
> 
> Gegen Tzeentch-Spammer helfen als SM-Spieler Force Commander mit Teleport und ASM´s. Wenn die erstmal drinn stehen kann er sich eig. nur noch zurückziehen, es sei denn er hat Bloodletters dabei ... die zerschlagen im Moment einfach alles



Ja das ist mir auch klar. Nur leider finde ich werden "manche" Einheiten total verkorkst. Wogegen andere wieder total stark sind. Ich finde den jetzigen Status auch bisher am besten. Ich finde die Tacs halt sehr sympathisch. Schade das sie jetzt "blöder" zu spielen sind. Ich bin aber kein Tac-Spammer bzw. 1 Strat. gamer. Spiele nur selten und versuche aber viele Sachen bzw. Einheiten zu nutzen.

Das Chaos immo total unbalanced ist, ist auch klar. Hoffentlich wird das demnächst alles etwas angepasst.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. August 2010)

*Neues DoW II Addon angekündigt!!!

**Dawn of War II: Retribution*


Im Vorfeld zur Gamescom kündigt THQ nun das nächste Addon für DoW II an.
Es wird sich wieder um ein Standalone addon handeln.
Wie es zurzeit ausschaut wird man in Retribution in die Rolle der Orks schlüpfen. Inhaltlich spielt Retribution mehrere Jahre nach Chaos Rising.
Erscheinen soll das Addon im März 2011.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM9-HEdccYU

Quelle​


----------



## Opheliac (17. August 2010)

Bin zwar nicht so der Orkfan aber mal schauen welche neue Rasse noch hinzukommt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. August 2010)

Eine neue Rasse könnten die Inquisitoren werden. Wer auf das "I" in Retribution achtet in dem Video wird es wiedererkennen 

Danke an Opheliac für den Hinweis. Ist mir nicht aufgefallen^^


----------



## Nucleus (19. August 2010)

Vielleicht wird Chaos Rising dann ja mal billiger, und ich erbarme mich es zu kaufen


----------



## mayo (23. August 2010)

Ich hoffe es werden endlich die Imp´s!!!!
Bei 28 sec. stehen da ziemlich viele an dem Gebäude links rum.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. August 2010)

Kleines Interview mit dem DoW Producer:



> Is there a new race coming in Retribution?
> 
> Yes. There will be a *new race to play with in Retribution.*
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Nucleus (2. September 2010)

So Leute... mit Fremden macht Last Stand wenig Laune - erst recht wenn man sich nicht dabei unterhalten kann.

Mit Distroyer und vor allem Opheliac habe ich schon ein paar nette Runden hinter mir.

Wer Lust hat mit mir ins Gefecht zu ziehen, darf mich gerne in GFWL adden: *soberthirdeye*.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. September 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> So Leute... mit Fremden macht Last Stand wenig Laune - erst recht wenn man sich nicht dabei unterhalten kann.
> 
> Mit Distroyer und vor allem Opheliac habe ich schon ein paar nette Runden hinter mir.
> 
> Wer Lust hat mit mir ins Gefecht zu ziehen, darf mich gerne in GFWL adden: *soberthirdeye*.




Adde mich doch mal in Steam Steam Community :: ID :: [EW] D!str(+)yer [E] 

Dann kann man ja mal ne runde spielen, Lust hätte ich, aber im Moment spiele ich selten, da man kaum ne gute Party findet wie du schon gesagt hast.


----------



## Nucleus (2. September 2010)

Done


----------



## Opheliac (2. September 2010)

Danke. Zock auch am liebsten mit euch. Da weiß man wenigstens das man keine Heinis im Team hat die nur Mist bauen so wie eben erst, gele Nucleus.


----------



## Nucleus (2. September 2010)

Oh ja... der Typ war erst AFK, dann hat er mit seinem Nahkampf-Ork () ständig seine Rockz runtergehauen und nur Mist gebaut...


----------



## Opheliac (2. September 2010)

Hihi ja sowas gibts in letzter Zeit wirklich andauernd.Wozu braucht man Gegnerwellen wenn man vom eigenen Teamplayer gekillt wird.


----------



## Nucleus (13. September 2010)

Meine Eldar-Tusse (LVL 18) treibt mich in den Wahnsinn... ich finde einfach kaum eine sinnvolle Weise sie zu spielen.

Im Moment habe ich die Rüstung mit dem Psychic-Shield, das Schwert mit viel Damage, die Pistole für den Nahkampf, Combat Master, 30% weniger Schaden erleiden und +0,3 Energieregeneration, samt der großen Verwirrungs-Dingens.

Somit kann ich im Nahkampf rocken (46 S/s),und Schaden von meiner Energie abziehen lassen.

Was Besseres fällt mir nicht ein... welche Builds habt Ihr für Eure Eldar-Hexe?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

News zu Dawn of War II: Retribution.

In einem Interview mit PC Gamer wurde verkündet das man auf Games for Windows Live verzichten will. Steam als "Kopierschutz" war ja bereits bestätigt, und nun soll Retribution ein reines Steamworks Spiel werden.
Matchmaking, Freunde einladen Koop etc wird alles komplett über Steam laufen.


Quelle

*eigene Anmerkung*
JEEEHHHHHHHAAAAAA!!!
Ich mag games for windows live sowas von gar nicht^^


----------



## Nucleus (15. September 2010)

Wird aber auch Zeit... GFWL ist eine nette Idee.
Allerdings ist jede Bewegung darin so unglaublich umständlich.
Einfach nervig das Teil.

Steam war gut, ist gut und wird scheinbar auch immer besser


----------



## Nucleus (22. September 2010)

Eben war ich als SM mit zwei anderen SMs in Last Stand.

Nach der ersten Runde nutzen die den Tor-Glitch und stellen sich erstmal ganz weit nach außen, an den Rand der Map, und dann kommen sie wieder - über die Map.

Sorry, mit solchen Schwanzlosen macht das Spielen wirklich keine Laune...


----------



## Opheliac (26. September 2010)

Jup kennt man ja nur zu gut, macht echt keinen Spaß bei solchen Playern.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. September 2010)

Erstes Video zur Eldar Kampagne, leider nur bescheidene quali.

THQ - THQ TV - Warhammer® 40,000®: Dawn of War II® - Retribution? - Eldar Revealed


----------



## Opheliac (27. September 2010)

Sieht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Nucleus (27. September 2010)

Oh nein... nicht die dezent homoerotischen Eldar...!

Bedeutet das, dass es zwei Kampagnen in Retribution geben wird?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. September 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Oh nein... nicht die dezent homoerotischen Eldar...!




  Wahre Worte 



Nucleus schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass es zwei Kampagnen in Retribution geben wird?



Orks und Eldar sind quasi bestätigt.

Hier mal das Video mit deutschen Subs.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncu8Vnk5keE


----------



## Nucleus (14. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand von Euch, warum andere nur in Ausnahmefällen meine Nachrichten (Lobby Last Stand und Last Stand InGame) gesehen werden können?

Auf deutsch:

Ich schreibe was in die Lobby oder ins Spiel selbst, und in den meisten Fällen sieht das niemand (von Freunden bestätigt).


----------



## Nucleus (15. Oktober 2010)

Kann es etwa sein, dass man auch die Textkommunikation blockt, wenn man die Leute "mutet"?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Oktober 2010)

Wäre mir neu. Ich mute öfters nervige klein Kinder die ständig shice labern, aber texten geht dann trotzdem.


----------



## hallihalli92 (17. Oktober 2010)

Neuer Teaser/Trailer zu Retribution erschienen ^^


----------



## Nucleus (18. Oktober 2010)

Anstatt ner Tyranniden-Kampagne hätten sie mir lieber eine Tau- oder Imperialen-Kampagne bringen können... aber man soll ja nicht meckern


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Dezember 2010)

Neuer Retribution Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFIKu_vAKdU

Auf Tech-Review.de gibt es einen Aufruf an die Community.
Die Kreativste Herausforderung gewinnt ein Match gegen den Redakteur  
Die Herausforderung muss als Kommentar im Youtubechannel gepostet werden. 

Tech-Review.de  » News » Dawn of War 2 Retribution: Neuer Trailer zeigt den Konflikt  mit dem Chaos - exklusive Partie mit TRV gewinnen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Dezember 2010)

Retribution nun auch bei Amazon vorbestellbar. Es wird neben einer normalen Version auch eine Collectors Edition geführt. Leider gibt es noch keine nähere Beschreibung, sodass der unterschied ungewiss ist, aber beide Versionen Kosten 29,99€.

Dawn of War II - Retribution Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Software
Dawn of War II - Retribution: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Januar 2011)

Hier geht ja voll die Gaudi 

Naja, trotzdem will ich die Neuigkeiten nicht vorenthalten 

THQ hat jetzt 3 Versionen von Restribution bestätigt.
1.) ganz normale Version, nur mit DVD
2.) Collectors mit Poster und allen Rassenpaketen ( es wird wohl Pakete mit speziellen Items für jede Rasse geben.)
3.) Das Complete Paket mit allen DoW II teilen


Außerdem gibt es ein neues Video.


Quelle


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2011)

Ich zock gerade die Kampangne von Dow II mit nem Kumpel über Coop. Das macht richtig Laune und fetzt ordentlich.


----------



## Blade_Runner (17. Januar 2011)

ich bin schon gespannt spiele DOW II auch sehr gerne auch mal im Coop


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Januar 2011)

Es kommt ja wieder etwas leben rein 

Neuigkeiten 


Ab 31.1 startet eine Beta für *Retribution.
*Es werden alle neuen Rassen und Maps an Board sein.
Die Beta läuft in 3 Phasen an. 
Am 31.Januar werden Pressevertreter und  zentrale Community-Mitglieder zutritt erhalten, kurz darauf diejenigen  die Retribution bis zum 01.02.11 bei Steam vorbestellt haben. Am  08./09.02.11 sollen dann letztendlich alle die bereits ein "Dawn of War"  Spiel in Steam besitzen automatisch eingeladen werden.

Ende soll 24.2 werden.

Quelle


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2011)

Boooah freue ich mich Retribution...habe ich gerstern auf Arbeit gemerkt. Von der Firma Steinl gibt es im Baumarkt solch eine Videopräsentation mit der Stimme von Cyrus..von meinem absoluten Liebling in DoWII..da war ich gleich wieder in Gaming-Stimmung


----------



## mayo (29. Januar 2011)

... und endlich wird es einen Landraider geben... Hoffentlich auch im MP als T3 Unit und nicht nur in der Kampagne


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Januar 2011)

Kann's kaum erwarten, hoffentlich klapt des mit der beta für Vorbesitzer ^^


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2011)

Für alle Warhammer-Verrückten wie mich! 

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Warhammer 40.000

btw. Die Collectors Edition von Retribution ist wieder verfügbar. Allerdings is der Preis happig.
Dawn of War II: Retribution - Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Nucleus (1. Februar 2011)

Beigetreten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Februar 2011)

For the Emporer 

Hat eigentlich schon jemand was zur Beta gelesen!?
Die Presse hat seid gestern zugriff auf die Beta.


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Allerdings is der Preis happig.



Wollte grad das selbe posten. Wasn da drin? Ne Miniatur aus Gold?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Februar 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Wollte grad das selbe posten. Wasn da drin? Ne Miniatur aus Gold?




Nein, es sind alle Item-Packs enthalten, ein Poster ist mit dabei und die Verpackung soll was besonderes sein.

Bin ich doch froh das ich es für 29,99€ vorbestellt hab


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2011)

> Bin ich doch froh das ich es für 29,99€ vorbestellt hab



Jop, hab ich auch!  Mal wieder Glück gehabt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Februar 2011)

Jeder der ein Community-THQ-Konto hat, kann sich ab sofort einen Beta-key hohlen:

Warhammer® 40.000®: Dawn of War II® - Retribution? (Beta) - PC


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Jeder der ein Community-THQ-Konto hat, kann sich ab sofort einen Beta-key hohlen:
> 
> Warhammer® 40.000®: Dawn of War II® - Retribution? (Beta) - PC


 

Das wird Goil!!! Auf ins Gefecht! Für den Imperator! 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Uziflator (9. Februar 2011)

Retribution Beta ist da 

Leider ist nur der Mehrspielerpart spielbar 

Aber endlich Inquisition


----------



## mayo (15. Februar 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Retribution Beta ist da
> 
> Leider ist nur der Mehrspielerpart spielbar
> 
> Aber endlich Inquisition



ja was denn sonst? Die Kampagne 
Du kannst ja auch publik games spielen oder selber gegen CPU zocken.

ich find die Beta ganz cool, leider produziert sie nach dem neusten Update grafik-fehler  mit totalem GraKa-ausfall...


----------



## mephimephi (17. Februar 2011)

irgendwie hatte ich mehrfach etwas von Basenbau, zumindest das man Truppen weiter vorne produzieren kann gelesen, aber in der Mp Beta ist alles beim alten, oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Februar 2011)

Es war nie die Rede davon das wieder Basenbau bei DoW II geben soll.
Wo hast du den das gelesen?


----------



## mephimephi (17. Februar 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es war nie die Rede davon das wieder Basenbau bei DoW II geben soll.
> Wo hast du den das gelesen?



ich meine nun in Retribution, dort gelesen  

aber gerade gesehen das es nur auf SP bezogen war, ich hab wohl zuwenig Zeit zum lesen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Februar 2011)

Naja, da steht nichts von Basenbau. Du hast sicher das mit den "Hierzu erobern Sie neutrale Produktionsgebäude" falsch verstanden.
Diese "Produktionsgebäude" sind einfach die die man einnehmen muss und die einem Energie und Resourcen liefern, hat aber nichts mit Basen zu tun^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Februar 2011)

> Guten Tag,
> 
> unser Logistikzentrum hat den unten stehenden Artikel verschickt!
> 
> 1  Dawn of War II - Retribution



 

So nah und doch so fern....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. März 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> So nah und doch so fern....


Joa, inzwischen ist 'se denn auch da (bei dir scheinbar ebenfalls, zumindest tauchst du bei mir als einziger Freund auf der das Spiel schon hat.  ) ..... aber ....

Ist DAS hier noch normal?! xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kanns auch übertreiben mit DLC ... auch wenn das natürlich der primäre Sinn der Collectors Edition war. ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. März 2011)

*gg*

Ja, ist normal. In der CE waren ja alle schon drin. Das sind ja nur Item packs für jede Rasse.


Last Stand macht nach wie vor am meisten Fun. Vor allem die neue Map!
Den SP finde ich ein wenig verkorkst mit den ganzen Änderungen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. März 2011)

Naja, ich hab wohl grad Zeit en masse bekommen um mich mit Retribution zu beschäftigen ... meinem Eindruck aus der Demo nach suckt Crysis 2 einfach nur, was ich so mal irgendwie gar nicht erwartet hatte .... bleibt mehr zeit für andere Games, diesen Monat kommt ja genug raus. ^^


Spare ich ausserdem Geld .... die Konsolenballersoftware Crysis 2 kommt bei mir maximal zum Ramschpreis beim diesjährigen Holiday Sale auf den Account! >_<


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. März 2011)

Wie geil ist Amazon den!



> Guten Tag,
> 
> seit Ihrer Bestellung hat sich der Preis des/der folgenden Artikel(s) verringert:
> 
> ...


----------



## wiley (2. März 2011)

vorbesteller,niedrigstpreis garantie.ist völlig normal bei amazon.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. März 2011)

Schon klar, aber noch nachdem ich Spiel hatte und das Geld schon abgebucht war


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

Ist bei mir genau so. 

Hab heute 2 x die Meldung bekommen. Hab das Spiel zweimal


----------



## wiley (3. März 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber noch nachdem ich Spiel hatte und das Geld schon abgebucht war


 
das war bei mir auch so 

hatte ich allerdings schon öfters.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. März 2011)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber noch nachdem ich Spiel hatte und das Geld schon abgebucht war


 
Dito.

<3 Amazon.


----------



## MasterFreak (19. März 2011)

Cool und das Game is voll gut  Dawn of War


----------



## böhser onkel (24. März 2011)

Lohnt sich da die Gold edition?


----------



## wiley (24. März 2011)

wenn du DOW2 oder chaos rising noch nicht hast definitiv ja^^


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Gold lohnt sich nicht. Complete lohnt sich!

Dawn of War II (Bundle): Pc: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## wiley (25. März 2011)

da habe ich wohl die gold mit der complete verwechselt 

ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil!


----------



## s|n|s (7. Juni 2011)

ist das idiotisch?

erst mal wird die Installation trotz DVD über Steam gezwungen und dauert 2,5 Stunden (DSL 6000, und ja über 700kbit kommen an!)
dann muss ich bei jedem spielstart eine halbe stunde ESC tappen, damit ich nicht 4 Stunden Werbung und zum 124 millionsten mal das 1 Stunde lange Intro gucken brauche
und danach lässt sich die Tasten-Einstellung nicht ändern. Die Karte kann ich nur mit Pfeiltasten bewegen, um Einheiten auszuwählen funktioniert aber dann das Numpad nicht, neeeeiiiiin, ich muss 3kilometer mit der Hand nach der Nummernreihe suchen

Hab ich was übersehen, oder ist relic ein Haufen Punks?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir läuft es wie es soll^^ Hab am WE in Last Stand lvl 20 endlich beendet.  Ging ganz schön ab. Ein Land Raider is ein harter Brocken.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Juni 2011)

Macht Bock  und ist herausfordernt. Die Atmosphäre ist klasse. Das Spielsystem ähnelt dem Tabletop und macht Spass mit der Umgebung und den Einheiten zu jonglieren. 
Trotzdem nervt der ganze Kram beim Starten!  Ich muss 5 Werbungen und den Trailer wegtippen   Fehlt nur noch Werbung nach jeder Mission


----------



## wiley (8. Juni 2011)

@ s/n/s

Also die Probleme die du beschreibst hatte/habe ich nicht !?!


----------



## mayo (9. Juni 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> ist das idiotisch?
> 
> erst mal wird die Installation trotz DVD über Steam gezwungen und dauert 2,5 Stunden (DSL 6000, und ja über 700kbit kommen an!)
> dann muss ich bei jedem spielstart eine halbe stunde ESC tappen, damit ich nicht 4 Stunden Werbung und zum 124 millionsten mal das 1 Stunde lange Intro gucken brauche
> ...


 
Bei mir hat die Installation mit DVD ganz normal funktioniert. Und 3x ESC drücken ist ja in 1,5Sec erledigt, oder? Den Trailer musste ich auch nur beim ersten mal ansehen.

Zu Wave20 auf Khorns Amboss... Ich finde die ist viel zu leicht für die letzte Runde, teilweise einfacher als so manch andere Runde gegen Tyras oder Orks...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

> Zu Wave20 auf Khorns Amboss... Ich finde die ist viel zu leicht für die letzte Runde, teilweise einfacher als so manch andere Runde gegen Tyras oder Orks...


 
Dann mach das mal mit nen lvl 10, lvl 13 und nen lvl 15. 

lvl 10 = Schwarmtyrant (Minion Master)
lvl 13 = Space Marine Captain (Nahkampf)
lvl 15 = Chaos Hexer (Damage + Beschwörung)

War nicht wirklich ein Zuckerschlecken. -.- Aber Spaß hat´s gemacht. xD


----------



## Snipa (14. Juni 2011)

Tag zusammen,

falls jemand mal Lust bekommt mit mir ne Runde zu zocken, mein Steam-Name ist 1snipa1. Ich spiele derzeit nen Schwarmtyranten Lvl 12 und zocke leider viel zu oft alleine 
Also, ich freu mich auf gutes Zusammenspiel


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

> falls jemand mal Lust bekommt mit mir ne Runde zu zocken, mein Steam-Name ist 1snipa1. Ich spiele derzeit nen Schwarmtyranten Lvl 12 und zocke leider viel zu oft alleine


 
Moin du Socke! 

Kommt davon weil wir am WE immer unterwegs sind. xD  Oder ich zu faul bin.


----------



## Snipa (14. Juni 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Moin du Socke!
> 
> Kommt davon weil wir am WE immer unterwegs sind. xD  Oder ich zu faul bin.


 
mit dir nase will ich portal zocken!!
und ja, faul biste, sogar noch fauler als ich ^^


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> mit dir nase will ich portal zocken!!
> und ja, faul biste, sogar noch fauler als ich ^^



Oh man... Ich kauf mir jetzt ein Gaming-Notebook, dann zocken wir in der Arbeit xD


----------



## Snipa (14. Juni 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Oh man... Ich kauf mir jetzt ein Gaming-Notebook, dann zocken wir in der Arbeit xD


 
find ich gut 
oder wir tauschen einfach rechner


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juli 2011)

So da ich das Spiel jetzt auch besitze (DOW2 Retribution) habe ich zu meinem erstaunen feststellen müssen, das es doch sehr grafiklastig ist zumindest bei mir. 

Ich habe vorgestern schon bemerkt, das meine Wassertemp (trotz 5 X 120 mm Radiator) an die 39°C beträgt (bei GRID max 35°C!) bei 25°C Raumtemperatur!

Nun gestern habe ich in der Kampagne gespielt und nach ungefähr einer halben Stunde ist mir der PC ohne es anzukündigen erstmal spontan abgestürzt. Auf dem Monitor stand "no Signal" und der PC startete auch nicht automatisch, sondern ich mußte ihn per Resettaste überreden mit mir wieder zu "sprechen" ... ist euch das auch schon mal passiert und ist das normal das mein System so reagiert? Laut Anforderungen liege ich ja völlig im richtigen Bereich mit meiner Hardware.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Juli 2011)

> Laut Anforderungen liege ich ja völlig im richtigen Bereich mit meiner Hardware.


Poste mal bitte die Einstellungen die du im Spiel hast. 



> . ist euch das auch schon mal passiert und ist das normal das mein System so reagiert?


Bei mir ist das bis jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juli 2011)

So hier mal die Einstellungen.

Edit: Temperaturen kann ich ausschließen, denn als ich das Game startete und in meiner gespeicherten Kampagne weiterspielen wollte kam wieder ein Absturz! Habe kaum drei Minuten gespielt!  Die mitgeloggten Temps waren im normalen Bereich. Habe schon 5,6 Stunden Spielzeit hinter mir, der Fehler ist seit gestern und es wurden keine Veränderungen bei Hard und Software vorgenommen.

Edit2: Hm ... ich habe directX neu installiert (weil ich dachte es liegt daran) aber nun installiert Steam immer das directX beim Spielstart neu! 

Edit3: Das directX-Problem ist jetzt weg und ich konnte auch wieder 2 Missionen beenden, aber als ich das Game beenden wollte -> Absturz.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2011)

Komische Sache. oO Ich fahr das Spiel auf den max. Einstellungen und bei mir ist sowas noch nicht vorgekommen. Dafür hatte ich andere Probleme^^

Was ist denn für ein Treiber installiert? 

Schau mal hier rein:

THQ Entertainment GmbH :: Thema anzeigen - [FAQ] DoW II Probleme und ihre Lösungen

THQ Entertainment GmbH :: Thema anzeigen - Den PC auf Dawn of War II vorbereiten ...

THQ Entertainment GmbH :: Forum anzeigen - Dawn of War II: Technische Fragen

Ansonsten mach mal bitte folgendes! 




> Öffnen Sie die Ereignisanzeige, indem Sie auf die Schaltfläche Start klicken, auf Systemsteuerung klicken, auf System und Wartung klicken, auf Verwaltung klicken und dann auf Ereignisanzeige doppelklicken.*  Wenn Sie aufgefordert werden, ein Administratorkennwort oder eine Bestätigung einzugeben, geben Sie das Kennwort bzw. die Bestätigung ein.


 
Hier muss eine Fehlermeldung von DoW II dann aufschlagen. Google dann mal nach diesem Fehler. 

Auch ist es kein Geheimnis, das DoW II diverse Probleme mit den Hardwareeinstellungen im Spiel hat. Kann auch gut sein, das deine Einstellung einfach nur iwie falsch ist. Teste mal alle vorgegebenen Einstellungen durch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Juli 2011)

Also Treiber sind alle aktuell. 

Die Ereignisanzeige habe ich natürlich auch schon beäugt, doch da steht nur das der PC aus einem "unbekannten" Grund heruntergefahren wurde, leider keine Fehlermeldung von DOW II. 

Gut das mit den Hardwareeinstellungen wußte ich nicht, werde das heute explizit ausprobieren, vielleicht wars ja meine pers. Einstellung mit der das Games nicht klar kommt.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2011)

> Gut das mit den Hardwareeinstellungen wußte ich nicht, werde das heute explizit ausprobieren, vielleicht wars ja meine pers. Einstellung mit der das Games nicht klar kommt.


 
Kann gut möglich sein. Oftmals kann auch eine kleine Einstellung im Treiber das größte Chaos verursachen. Bei AMD denke ich da an Catalyst A.I.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Tipp mit den Einstellungen, DAS wars … hab das Spiel jetzt automatisch entscheiden lassen.

Damit hatte ich keine Abstürze mehr und nun bin ich erstmal mit der Space Marines Kampagne durch.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2011)

> Danke für den Tipp mit den Einstellungen, DAS wars … hab das Spiel jetzt automatisch entscheiden lassen.


Gern geschehen.  Das Spiel is eine kleine Zicke. ​


----------



## d00mfreak (19. Juli 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das Spiel is eine kleine Zicke.


 
Kleine? Manchmal raubt es einem den letzten Nerv!


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Juli 2011)

Nur komisch das ich das Game fast 6 Stunden ohne Probs spielen konnte?  Egal … das Onlinevergnügen kann ungetrübt beginnen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Kleine? Manchmal raubt es einem den letzten Nerv!



Was hast du denn für Probleme mit dem Spiel?


----------



## d00mfreak (19. Juli 2011)

Allem voran das P2P -Networking im MP, das so gut wie nie lagfreien Spielgenuss ermöglicht,
dann die daraus resultierenden Disconnects,
bzw. Kicks, die dann auch noch als Loss gewertet werden.

Ah ja, und Imperial Guard ist zumindest im 3on3 broken.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2011)

Naja, in Sachen Multiplayer spiel ich nur Coop und Last Stand.  Da hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## d00mfreak (25. Juli 2011)

CoOp? Die letzte DoW Kampagne, die ich gespielt habe, war die von DoW 2 Vanilla, die AddOns hab ich nur noch für den Multiplayer gekauft.

The Last Stand hab ich ein paar Mal gespielt, ist aber auf Dauer ermüdend - der Spaß steht und fällt da mit dem Können der Partner, und das ist leider meist nicht gerade berauschend. (zugegeben, in TLS dürfte ich auch ziemlich sucken). Wenn man da wieder mal 5 Times in a Row an der selben Wave hängen blieb, dann hab ich die Nase wieder für lange Zeit voll


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

bei funzt alles^^

Von DoW2 bishin zu DoW Retribution^^ habs bei Steam geholt


----------



## Caliosthro (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich möchte den Necrothread hier mal wiederbeatmen, weil ich DoW mal wieder ausgepackt habe und ein echtes Problem habe.
Ich habe es auf Steam in der Komplettversion neu gekauft.
Etwa eine Woche gespielt.
Dann hat er auf einmal beim Start von Steam "Chaos Rising" installiert. (Das In-Game Menü hatte aber vorher schon immer beide Kampagnen angezeigt)
Nachdem das durch war und ich starten konnte, war mein Spielstand der Kampagne weg.
Alles Suchen brachte keinen Erfolg.
Im Ordner "Dokumente/MyGames/Dawn of war 2/Savegames" stehen die Kommandanten noch drin.
Doch die *.sav Dateien haben Größe 0.
Jetzt ist mittlerweile der Dritte Neustart verschwunden und ich verstehe nicht warum?
Finde keine Anleitung zu diesem Problem.
Oder ich bin zu blöd, was ich akzeptieren könnte.

Hat jemand auch dieses Problem gehabt/gehört und weiß, wie man das vermeiden kann?
Das Spiel wurde immer regulär beendet über "speichern und zurück zu Windows"

Ich bin ratlos.


----------

